# explain your current avatar



## shion

who is it, what is it, why is it...!

mine is fanart of haseo from .hack, i just like him a lot lol


----------



## Tessie

its frisk from undertale!


----------



## Neb

Mine is an art request I had drawn two years ago by a friend. It features my character from Pokémon Sun and Moon with my favorite Pokémon!


----------



## Midoriya

Just fanart of Izuku Midoriya/Deku I found (not mine).  I’m going to be changing it soon at some point though.  Just waiting on someone to finish a commission for a new signature for me.


----------



## Bluelady

I’m a fan of the Fire Emblem series and Eirika is my favorite character. In case anyone is wondering, no, I did not pick this username because of her. Blue is my favorite color and you know how things are when picking out a username.


----------



## Jam86

mine is revali (aka ravioli) from legend of zelda breath of the wild because he is the most beautiful bird and i love him ♡


----------



## bestfriendsally

mine is a picture of sally & mint that i found *not mine* :3


----------



## Diegoboy

Mine is a screenshot of my New Leaf character wearing a Junior Seau jersey in front of Fauna's picture!


----------



## cornimer

Mine is pretty simple, it's Tad (favourite villager) holding a flower wand (one of my favourite TBT collectibles)!


----------



## xara

mine is the lovely art of whitney that @lana. made for me!! <3


----------



## moo_nieu

It’s a dinosaur that rolls :3 

I couldn’t figure out how to size it correctly, so it’s a little cropped for some reason


----------



## Radio

_vocaloid is life_


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my current avatar is a pic of Ridley dressed up as Waluigi saying "Waaah" and "Wha ha ha" while Samus looks confused.

for context (also to explain my user title) Ridley was on a computer and he's like "yay everybody's favorite purple guy is here (in smash)!" but on the computer people were saying "where's waluigi??" so to make up for it Ridley dressed up as Waluigi.


yes it's stupid and yes I love it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It’s Marshal in the snow wearing winter gear!  This is one of my favorite avatars, actually.


----------



## huuussein

it's a terrible quality image of my character in new horizons because i couldn't figure out how to upload pictures from the switch properly and i'm too lazy to change it now


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I love LoZ and one of my favorite games in the series is Twilight Princess, with my #1 favorite game being the Wind Waker because of fond childhood memories of Kid Me breaking the rules in my household of not opening gifts before Christsmas Day but Kid Me didn't care LOL

My current avatar features Princess Zelda and her alter ego, Sheik. It's supposed to represent the idea of what truly hides beneath the mask, and also accepting yourself and your inner strengths/inner weaknesses.


----------



## trashpedia

I'm currently going on Omori brainrot oops


----------



## _Donut_

It's my character being in donut heaven, hehe. It was a recent art request from Reebear  ❤ 
Many years ago whilst playing an online community with friends, I received the nickname "donut" since I was a bit of a dumb dumb   I created a Donut named character for that joke but instead it kinda sticked and ever since then I've been naming all my online game characters Donut 

And they're gifts send from heaven, that too...


----------



## Ichiban

i think it speaks for itself


----------



## Imbri

Mine is the night mare Imbrium from Piers Anthony's _Xanth_ series. I was an avid reader in high school, and this book and _Ogre, Ogre_ (which actually introduced Imbri) were my favorites.


----------



## deSPIRIA

power from chainsaw man.........................i love har


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I'm a huge fan of comedy shows and movies, and two of my favorite comedians are Mel Smith and Griff Rhys Jones, which are the gentlemen in my profile pic. Last December, I was able to finally watch their show in a whole, as some kind person uploaded (almost) all episodes on YouTube, included those which I never saw complete. For some reasons, the show never got released on DVD or Blu-Ray (only a Best Of DVD, which doesn't even cover all series), which is a shame.


----------



## Seastar

Right now my avatar is Callie from Splatoon. (It'll probably be changed again in a few days or so)
I've been changing my avatar a bit too much, so I'll explain my previous two as well.


Spoiler: Vi from Bug Fables. She's a bee that uses a boomerang.












Spoiler: Gatomon from Digimon


----------



## tessa grace

Mine is taiga from toradora holding a knife, and i just find it very cute and funny cause it's quite out of context.


----------



## LadyDestani

My avatar is just a landscape picture that I found and I'm really fond of. I use the same image as my wallpaper on my work computer. I love the cool, soothing colors and it's a good representation of my two towns in New Leaf. It represents Sakura because it features sakura blossoms and Mt. Fuji. It represents Nocturne because of the moonlight and dark blue color scheme.


----------



## Masenkochick

mine is the drawing I did for my entry for the Deck the Halls Round 2, the holiday card from my island. It features my favorite villagers - Tangy, Lolly, Rosie, and Kiki.


----------



## milktae

mine’s an drain edit of ryujin from itzy ^^


----------



## ~Kilza~

My avatar is Felix from Golden Sun, as drawn by a friend of mine. I've had it for roughly 3 years now and haven't felt the need to change it, lol, so it's kinda become a part of my identity now.


----------



## Chris

Mine is of my island representative holding a chicken (based on my favourite villager Goose) drawn by @Plume.


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s Qiqi from Genshin impact because she’s an adorable zombie.


----------



## Stella-Io

A bleating sheep from Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild.

I'm thinking of changing it thou to either me redrawing this screenshot or putting cell shaded turned off Link as my new avatar.


----------



## ReeBear

I drew Beau and Sherb on a sakura viewing date because I am a soft queer, they are soft queer boys (on Gont) and Spring is a beautiful time of year and I am hyped for it already uwu I tried to coordinate their outfits with each other and gave them both flower crowns bc I'm just a big soft queer


----------



## MadisonBristol

Just a picture of Melba. She's my favorite villager.


----------



## -Lumi-

My current avatar is an adorable drawing by @ReeBear! It’s my Island Rep from New Horizons. ReeBear did a fantastic job and gave her this pretty soft pink coat & matching boots (I wish the in game coat & boots were this colour!!) and they also changed her hair so it reflects the colour my actual hair is! They also added some snowflakes and I think it’s so darn cute


----------



## ReeBear

_Donut_ said:


> It's my character being in donut heaven, hehe. It was a recent art request from Reebear  ❤
> Many years ago whilst playing an online community with friends, I received the nickname "donut" since I was a bit of a dumb dumb   I created a Donut named character for that joke but instead it kinda sticked and ever since then I've been naming all my online game characters Donut
> 
> And they're gifts send from heaven, that too...





-Lumi- said:


> My current avatar is an adorable drawing by @ReeBear! It’s my Island Rep from New Horizons. ReeBear did a fantastic job and gave her this pretty soft pink coat & matching boots (I wish the in game coat & boots were this colour!!) and they also changed her hair so it reflects the colour my actual hair is! They also added some snowflakes and I think it’s so darn cute


You are both so lovely whahhhh, I'm really glad you're enjoying your chibis


----------



## Uffe

Mine was drawn by @xiheeet. He or she was doing some free drawings for people, and I really wanted my villager in Animal Crossing to be drawn, so he/she drew my villager.


----------



## angelcat621

Mine is my beloved old cat Pooky. He passed away this month last year at almost 15 years of age. One day I'll put him on my Animal Crossing flag (once I figure out how).


----------



## RoyalTea

It’s an art piece by Hieu (aka Kelogsloops) called Innerstream (2018).


----------



## Bcat

I found this chill pink ghost via a google search when I was looking for Halloween avatars a long time ago. I identify with its vibe so much that it’s kind of my permanent thing now.


----------



## Pintuition

Mine is still my xmas icon I made of me/my island rep dressed up for the holidays! Sadly I am too lazy to draw a new icon so I think I'm sticking with this one until closer to Valentine's day then I'll do a cute pink/red theme or something!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

princess peach with a scenecore/ravey background cus i love both of those things. i've been thinking about changing it maybe, but i haven't found anything that speaks to me as a new icon yet (i get most of mine from pinterest)


----------



## glow

@/azubull on ig drew my oc / ac mayor ^uwu^

their art is soft n gorgeous so definitely check them out!!! 

i lov supporting & commissioning artists so hmuuu


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's Bones! I drew him and put him in a red square as if he was a playable character in Smash Bros. Ultimate.


----------



## moonbyu

trish una from jojo cuz shes cool and cuz my jojo brainrot is that bad


----------



## dude98

Touhou and Jojo my 2 favorite things


----------



## Mariah

Self explanatory.


----------



## CasualWheezer

He-man's my profile picture, I haven't actually watched the cartoons, it's kind of just for the memes. But I've been thinking about changing my profile picture to something Animal Crossing related.


----------



## AnnaSt

Mine's a picture of a bee with the text "Bee gay do crimes" which I think represents me pretty well because I'm gay and I do crimes  (also, I love puns and I think bees are really cool)


----------



## Velo

My current avatar, which has been my avatar since I joined, is Onix!
I should probably switch it up to one of my many other rats one of these days aha. 
Onix passed away long ago, but he was a total babe. I love this picture of him because he has those big bogglin' eyes - full of love and joy.
He was such a sweet dude, and actually my longest living rat. I had a hard time after Rocky passed, but he and his brothers really made me decide to keep on truckin' with rescuing rats, no matter how much it hurt to lose them in the end.


----------



## Bird_9

Snake
My favorite villager of all time kkkk
Hes name in japanese is momochi wich is related to a historical ninja in japan whos supossedly also the same ninja famously known as hattori hanzo
Some experts im medieval japan history found some artifacts ane old letters that suggest momochi and hanzo were the same person and he actually lived a double agent life


----------



## Toska

Mine is one of my favorite villagers Diana, drew by the amazing @Snowifer! This is probably my favorite avatar I've had so far, I think it makes Diana look really sweet!

I started using Diana as my avatar probably in August. At this point, I feel like Diana is part of my TBT identity. If I don't have some form of Diana as my profile picture, what would people remember me by?


----------



## watercolorwish

My pfp is Tsukimi from Princess Jellyfish but I think I’m going to change it to my fursona at some point LOL. I just relate to her too much to change it


----------



## Snowesque

All are from the illustrator Kira Imai. They make new things all the time to fit the season, so there is almost always one to fit the occasion.


----------



## dragonpisces69

A random hand-made plushie of a Blitty from Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story that I found on DeviantArt. I love Blitties sooooo much, I wish they were real so I could have one of those as a pet


----------



## SublimeDonut

mine's some official art from bjork's song mutual core. the song's all about techtonic plates and geology, so the pic's supposed to be bjork made out of different minerals. i think it looks really dope.


----------



## amemome

mine is currently of my animal crossing island rep. the avi blinks!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It's spherical. SPHERICAL!!!!!!

but in all seriousness this was a random thought i had in my english class and turned it into my pfp


----------



## Plainbluetees

It’s a happy little random cropped screenshot of Leif I found off good ol google images.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Mine is literally something I made about 15 years ago. Actually, I use it on a few other sites as well, so if you ever see it, you've found me.


----------



## Kattea

Mine is Rin from the Shelter music video. I love that music video alot, I would highly recommend watching it if you haven't already. And it's just darn pretty and I love the way it flows.


----------



## moonbyu

microorganism giorno cuz jojo brainrot


----------



## jenikinz

It is my main character from New Horizons. I took this screenshot within the first month of playing. I change my hairstyle and color every now and then, but my face stays pretty much the same.


----------



## moo_nieu

girl from study me music video by zutomayo   
link


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

It's a portrait of Xanaeithe, the eleventh deity of Sereghaoghoaephaethaescesoudegh


----------



## Beanz

It’s a pic of my dog wearing a sweater


----------



## Zura

It's an avatar I've had since January and it's a picture of the cute protagonist of the show Somali and the Forest Spirit. The show was super wholesome but sorely underrated so I thought that I'd get more people to watch it if I had it as my avatar


----------



## mermaidshelf

The mermaid shelf from New Leaf haha. It was one of my favorite items in New Leaf but the New Horizon's version looks so ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## Jam86

i have now updated mine (i still love revali though) ♡

but my new one is my NH character dressed as purah taking a picture


----------



## bleached

Nayeon from Twice! She's not my bias (Sana and Jihyo are) but I think she looks really cute here TvT  Twice were one of the first kpop gg I listened to, so they mean a lot to me.


----------



## milktae

now it’s a gif from doyoung’s ig live today, I missed it tho ):


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's same the avatar I use for my Tumblr blog, the photo itself orginates from a gorgeous jewellery designer called Jennifer Behr.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

My avatar is one of my favorite boys from Ensemble Stars!~ Sakuma Ritsu  He's in a unit called Knights.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mine is of Yukino from Oregairu. It's one of her more popular illustrated pictures, but it's one of my favorites. I love the art style and the blossoms - enough that I coordinated an entire forum set to complement it.   

She's one of my favorite characters too.


----------



## daringred_

mine is of my oc, claire harvey, created using *this* character maker on picrew.


----------



## tumut

Garu from Pucca


----------



## Peach_Jam

all my avatars tend to be either Choco or Mimi from an adorable manga series I grew up reading called Chocomimi (lol). It's a severely underrated manga series imo and I wish it given more attention.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Corrie

One word: Baaaaaa! 

But in all seriousness, this is My Sweet Piano from My Melody series by Sanrio. I feel like she best fits my username that I go by in a lot of places (SilverLiningSheep) so she's kinda became my main icon. Plus she's adorable so why not right?


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corrie said:


> Plus she's adorable so why not right?



yeah, she is soo cute ^^  i really like onegai my melody :3


----------



## Holla

Mine is Luna and Artemis from Sailor Moon. I have a Sailor Moon themed island in ACNH. So I had Snowifer make me a signature featuring my five characters as well as a matching avatar with Luna and Artemis from the series.


----------



## Bowie

I feel fantastic, hey hey hey

trans cyborg non-binary humanoid android for pain and for pleasure x


----------



## jefflomacy

Purrloin is the harbinger of death, destroyer of worlds. But you just can't help but forgive her and trust her with your life again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's Marshal with some of my favorite collectibles, made by the talented @Snowifer!


----------



## Bluebellie

It’s my island character


----------



## duckvely

mine is currently choi bomin from the webtoon burn it


----------



## oak

Art of my animal crossing character by sinnerthecat!


----------



## shion

pannacotta fugo
with the superior color palette of red/white too


----------



## N e s s

To strike fear in my enemies


----------



## Ichiban

the ultimate anime badass


----------



## Mariah

I’m a very happy person.


----------



## vixened

mine is currently sho minamimoto from the world ends with you/neo; the world ends with you. so zetta slow


----------



## EerieCreatures

Mine is a drawing of my islander, Leslie! It's from a bigger drawing of Leslie and Roscoe tending flowers, that my best friend drew for me. <3




			
				
vixenism said:
			
		

> mine is currently sho minamimoto from the world ends with you/neo; the world ends with you. so zetta slow


Eyy, another twewy fan!  Love the avatar!


----------



## Jam86

just gonna post here everytime i update mine aha

i updated my avatar the other day, it's still my character but in my favourite spot on my island, wearing my favourite NH outfit and with cherry-blossom trees, which is my favourite season

so yeah, i love this picture lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda

My current avatar is one of the main characters from a video game series known as "Toukiden" in which you go on missions to slay all kinds of demons. Her name is Ōka and I vibe deeply with her.

I love cherry blossom season in AC! I just wish it lasted longer...  I think the sight of cherry blossom trees in other forms of media such as movies, artwork, etc. is something that really just calls to me and makes me feel so happy...


----------



## Roxxy

My avatar is my island rep. It was drawn by the wonderful and amazingly talented @NefariousKing


----------



## Psydye

Just a mockup of me, nothing special.


----------



## skweegee

It's Tails, because Tails is awesome.


----------



## Croconaw

My avatar is Croconaw because it is my username. Croconaw is my favorite Pokémon in the Totodile evolution line.


----------



## Lightspring

It’s just Revali from Breath of the Wild. He’s my favorite character besides Impa and Hestu and he may be a little arrogant but he’s actually really relatable in some aspects.


----------



## Cristaaaaal

It's Bob. I ❤ Bob.


----------



## deana

Some cute Nidorans for Valentines day


----------



## Sophie23

I love Golden retriever puppies they’re so cute


----------



## Shawna

My persona and my husbando enjoying a cookie sundae.


----------



## Midoriya

Placeholder Zhongli (Genshin Impact character) avatar until I find something better (though I do actually kind of like it).


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve officially switched into my spring avatar!  I am ignoring all the snow outside right now I’m impatient and wanted to use my spring one 

I love it so much! @BungoTheElf made it for me during the Christmas event and it’s adorable.  I love the cherry blossoms falling around my girl and how pretty and pink everything is!! I commissioned @Plume to make me a signature of my kitties with some cherry blossoms to match


----------



## Nunnafinga

My avatar is an early photo of Wallace & Ladmo.If you were a kid growing up in Arizona from the 50's to the late 80's,then you probably spent much of your time watching The Wallace & Ladmo Show.It was a local kids show that ran great old cartoons and never talked down to its audience.The show had  a cast of crazy characters with humor that was equally funny to adults as well as kids.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my current avatar is a wah-lentine


----------



## Mad Aly

Mine is Palm Siberia from the anime, _HUNTER×HUNTER (2011). _She's a very interesting character who I can relate to in a lot of ways—like her eccentricities, her affinity for the occult, and the way she literally transforms from a creepy wallflower to a fierce, dark beauty.  Definitely one of my favorite fictional characters of all time (and from one of my favorite anime of all time) !

*Edit:* Changed it again, heh... Sorry, Palm.


----------



## xhyloh

mine is my own art of my very dear oc ichigo!


----------



## Jam86

my avatar is the same as my previous one except now it has my favourite sanrio characters


----------



## xara

mine’s currently of queen alexandra’s birdwing in new horizons! might seem a bit strange but i _love_ butterflies and the insect museum exhibit is one of my favourite things in new horizons so,, here we are. :’)

also,, queen alexandra’s birdwing butterflies are so gorgeous irl, too?? i mean,, look at them!


----------



## ting1984

Mine is me and the husband


----------



## xSuperMario64x

mine is my most recent drawing of one of my OCs, been wanting to use it as an avatar for a while


----------



## ForgottenT

It's my Animal Crossing villager.


----------



## Tapioca123

Mine is of Nagito from Danganronpa, because lately I can't shut up about Danganronpa


----------



## ```

My avatar has an entire group of Zelda characters from the Hyrule Warriors game and I chose this to be my avatar because I'm a huge fan of the Zelda franchise, including the spin-off Zelda game titled Hyrule Warriors that released for the Wii U/3DS/Switch.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I made mine the tbt poke ball but moving and I made my signature go umbreon so it’s like I’m throwing a poke ball with umbreon


----------



## Firesquids

Robopocolypse


----------



## DaisyFan

Mine is Oozora Akari from Aikatsu. She is one of my fave anime characters!


----------



## King koopa

Just like the explain your collectibles lineup thread, but it's about your icon instead.
(Also sorry if the thread already exists)
My icon is morgana from persona 5 because he's my favorite character from the game. And because I like his design in general.
So what are yours?


----------



## Jam86

mine's my ac character with a cherry blossom background and my favourite sanrio characters
except kerokerokeroppi because i couldn't find a picture of him...

i recently added retsuko to my avatar but now the colours are all off, i don't care though because she's a great character and i wanted her on my avatar lol


----------



## LizzyDisneyland

mine is my ac character looking at her phone because it looks like she found some tea


----------



## AlyssaAC

Apple is one of my favorite villagers and my mom’s too. Both her and I would love to get her on our islands. I have a few other AC characters saved on my computer that I switch in and out of too. Once I start participating in the events again and get more collectibles to sell to earn tbt and get my New Horizons character reference up, I hope to obtain some art of her, but for now this is what I got.


----------



## xara

mine’s artwork of my island rep that i commissioned from @A r i a n e last year.


----------



## Sharksheep

Right now mine is my island rep hugging the Ikea shark and sheep plush that I commissioned from Snowifer.


----------



## Nefarious

Mine is of a Murkrow. Drew this a few years ago to replace my tumblr profile picture. It's actually a redraw/reference to my old profile picture I had on there and another forum I frequented nearly a decade ago.
Luckily I did not replace it on the other forum, so I can show how it looked like:




Was a Honchkrow before de-evolving to a Murkrow heh.
Honestly, despite it being super old art, I still think it looks pretty solid for what it is haha.


----------



## Midoriya

Mine is now of Izuku Midoriya in chibi form holding a cup of coffee, lol.

I love coffee in all forms, and I love MHA, so it goes well together.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm too lazy to change from the setup I had for the last tbt christmas event


----------



## Princess Mipha

Mine is my mayor / island rep. that got drawn some time ago by Cherry, I believe her old username was? 
One of my all time favorite drawing I've recived <3


----------



## Alienfish

Yamapi, because he's a cutie even though this pic might be a bit old


----------



## Roxxy

Mine is my island rep which was drawn for me by the amazingly talented @NefariousKing  The background was edited to have my character floating on the moon in  the starry night sky (which obviously had to be purple )


----------



## Beanz

mine is tangy's face on a real orange


----------



## sushicatlikesart

Mine is ibuki from Danganronpa 2 cuz I love her sm


----------



## mocha.

Mine is some art I drew of my island rep c:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

recently changed my aesthetic a little, this profile pic is by the talented @lana. !
i love the art sm, i’ve been itching to change it to my pfp as soon as i got it lol


----------



## Holla

Mine is Ochaco Uraraka (Uravity) from My Hero Academia crossed over with Sailor Moon. Specifically in the redraw challenge style that’s been going around for some time. The original art is by naiiota.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

mine is fanart of Banjo and Kazooie by KrazyBonesTV on twitter. to explain my user title as well, the amiibo for these two is being released on March 26th and I've been waiting over a year for this so I'm counting down the days!


----------



## moo_nieu

its a little waving ghost bc ive felt like a ghost lately


----------



## DerpyOnion

shion said:


> who is it, what is it, why is it...!
> 
> mine is fanart of haseo from .hack, i just like him a lot lol


Mine is my ACNH character, with a red Starburst background! I think it looks nice!


----------



## Plainbluetees

mine is zucker drinking coconut juice by the very talented @lana. I love him so much ahh


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

A custom design I did based off a point-and-click adventure game that just wrapped up it’s kickstarter. It’s called Prim and it looks super cool so far!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Magical girl Sakura


----------



## th8827

It is Ankha. 

I got this art as a gift years ago.

Back when New Leaf was in its first year, McDonalds was doing an event where you can go in with your 3DS and get a pie item as a free in game gift. This was only in the US.

I did not live very close to a McDonalds at the time, so I entered a giveaway to try and win the pie, instead of having to travel a long distance to get it.

I posted in the thread at the exact same time as someone else, and our posts had identical time stamps, with the other one appearing first and mine second. The thread host picked a random number through a random number generator, and the person in front of me should have won. However, the forum decided to swap my post’s position with the real winner (because time stamps), making me win, instead.

The other person lived outside of the US, so I insisted on having the other person receive the prize.

They drew the Ankha picture as a thank you.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

th8827 said:


> It is Ankha.
> 
> I got this art as a gift years ago.
> 
> Back when New Leaf was in its first year, McDonalds was doing an event where you can go in with your 3DS and get a pie item as a free in game gift. This was only in the US.
> 
> I did not live very close to a McDonalds at the time, so I entered a giveaway to try and win the pie, instead of having to travel a long distance to get it.
> 
> I posted in the thread at the exact same time as someone else, and our posts had identical time stamps, with the other one appearing first and mine second. The thread host picked a random number through a random number generator, and the person in front of me should have won. However, the forum decided to swap my post’s position with the real winner (because time stamps), making me win, instead.
> 
> The other person lived outside of the US, so I insisted on having the other person receive the prize.
> 
> They drew the Ankha picture as a thank you.


That is actually so cute!

Mine is just my bug-catching addict rep with a little pet birb, drawn my @Snowifer! Such a talented artist!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mine is a picture of Sora from Kingdom Hearts 3 when he's confronting Master Xehanort, but he's very angry and crying when Xehanort struck down someone important to him.


----------



## jiny

mine is a line sticker (i think) i found on this tumblr blog [x]
it has a bunch of cute ones so i think ill be using it frequently to find new avatars, but i really like my current one so i dont see it changing soon


----------



## Ganucci

well you see mine is fairly complicated

it's shep.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Mine is a painting I did a few years ago that I’m still really fond of. c:


----------



## moonolotl

mines from a game called omori! its a psychological indie rpg horror game and its super good, i love it a lot. The battle system is unique in the sense that each of the characters can be feeling a different emotion and depending on what emotion you feel you have different buffs and do more damage to a certain emotion (theres happiness, anger and sadness)

my avatar in particular is a guy called hero feeling sad D:


----------



## Livia

Mine is my resident rep Livia posing next to the flag for Goose Isle.


----------



## Crash

I am dead and angry


----------



## Kattea

It's Rin from the Shelter music video. I like the flow it has, and will likely never change it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

The American Jolteon


----------



## SmoochsPLH

i absolutely love pikachu and everything to do with 2000s, 2009-2010 internet. so pikachu caramelldansen fits me to a t! look at him go!


----------



## Rubombee

mine's from the dream-themed fair, I've become fairly inactive since then so I haven't changed it haha.

It's fanart of a character from Hollow Knight, a game I love. She's called the Seer and she's a moth – I'm nonbinary and my chosen name is Moth. In-game she warns you about the _Dreamers_, gives you the _Dream_ Nail and makes you collect _dream_ essence… so you can see why I chose her for that fair qkdjziwbwb


----------



## Snowesque

Usual Kira Imai Illustrations. Though for the first time, I actually own this dress too in the JSK version!!



Spoiler


----------



## Wiimfiuser

This is Loki. I made him. I have a few others like this too.


----------



## LadyDestani

Tis the season...for Zipper to haunt your dreams.

I'm getting in the Easter spirit. This image was one that was used on the forum during my very first egg hunt in 2019. So all the credit goes to the staff that created it. Sorry I don't remember who it was specifically. Might have been Laudine?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LadyDestani said:


> Tis the season...for Zipper to haunt your dreams.
> 
> I'm getting in the Easter spirit. This image was one that was used on the forum during my very first egg hunt in 2019. So all the credit goes to the staff that created it. Sorry I don't remember who it was specifically. Might have been Laudine?
> 
> View attachment 364165


This is a perfect representation of the typical imagery we get for Easter, for all you newbies and people who have never participated before.


----------



## Chris

LadyDestani said:


> Tis the season...for Zipper to haunt your dreams.
> 
> I'm getting in the Easter spirit. This image was one that was used on the forum during my very first egg hunt in 2019. So all the credit goes to the staff that created it. Sorry I don't remember who it was specifically. Might have been Laudine?
> 
> View attachment 364165


Zipper Sakura was indeed created by Laudine!


I wanted an Easter-themed avatar with a grunge feel, so viola - feast your eyes on Dave Navarro with rabbit ears. I believe I've used this avatar during previous Easter events too.


----------



## VanitasFan26

LadyDestani said:


> Tis the season...for Zipper to haunt your dreams.
> 
> I'm getting in the Easter spirit. This image was one that was used on the forum during my very first egg hunt in 2019. So all the credit goes to the staff that created it. Sorry I don't remember who it was specifically. Might have been Laudine?
> 
> View attachment 364165


While some people are excited for Bunny Day I will not bother with that event since I am one of those people who played it last year and it left a bad taste in my mouth. I am staying faraway from that rabbit until the event is over.


----------



## Chris

SoraFan23 said:


> While some people are excited for Bunny Day I will not bother with that event since I am one of those people who played it last year and it left a bad taste in my mouth. I am staying faraway from that rabbit until the event is over.


TBT's Easter events are much more fun than the in-game ACNH ones, promise! Our first part kicks off early tomorrow.


----------



## Midoriya

Decided to change things up and going with a Deku + All Might Easter pfp.  Will only be keeping it until the end of Easter, but I like it.


----------



## jiny

i have jinyoung from got7 wearing a peach hat to match my full line of peaches


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Hop along young child but before you do accept my love darling~

It's almost bunny day so I thought I'd find a cute rabbit gif ! The character is from Show by Rock however, I sadly do not know her name.


----------



## The Foogle

My guy is the Almighty Loaf meme, i promised myself i'd use him as a pfp the next time i joined a forum and, well, the rest is history (however i might change it, he may be a little unsettling)


----------



## moo_nieu

its a bunny doing a naruto run :3


----------



## Midoriya

Changed my pfp to a gif from the new season five opening to MHA.  I may bring the Easter one back at some point, but I like this one better and want to make use of my avatar animation item.  : D


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve switched to an Easter avatar!! I’ll go back to my spring one after but for the moment I have a beautiful avatar created by @mocha. and she did a wonderful job!! I love the Sanrio clothes and the little Easter eggs in the background 



Spoiler: I have an Easter signature too!









Created by the always wonderful @BungoTheElf i love it so much


----------



## Princess Mipha

Since it's easter time, I've decided to google for "cute easter picture" and this came up. Kind of reminds me of Pikachu


----------



## mocha.

-Lumi- said:


> I’ve switched to an Easter avatar!! I’ll go back to my spring one after but for the moment I have a beautiful avatar created by @mocha. and she did a wonderful job!! I love the Sanrio clothes and the little Easter eggs in the background
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have an Easter signature too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Created by the always wonderful @BungoTheElf i love it so much


Omg that signature!! So gorgeous, @BungoTheElf you are so talented


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Winona is my waifu


----------



## Jam86

my new avatar is kaori from ur lie in april because she's such an amazing character from a beautiful show


----------



## Bilaz

It's an off center pic of Mélovin because... I had a width extension and I randomly did this avatar/signature set in 2018 because I liked him in Eurovision and I'm too lazy to change it


----------



## ecstasy

kokichi from danganronpa because im in love with him


----------



## Seastar

It's not important but I've been switching my avatar between gifs of Callie and Marie. (It's Marie as of the time I said this.)


----------



## ecstasy

Meraki said:


> kokichi from danganronpa because im in love with him


i have changed it it is now kokichi _and _nagito from the same game because I am in love with both of them


----------



## X10Rinne

My island rep dressed like Hippo from Pichi Pichi Pitch! I drew it into the game right at the beginning, and I still love wearing it (and so do my villagers!) Sadly I have no penguins to wear it, but maybe someday?


----------



## 0ni

My last post got removed due to it being deemed "low quality" - which is fair enough lol

I picked dancing froggy chair as my avatar as a way to commemorate the froggy chair furniture item which was sadly not included in ACNH. tbh i'm probably going to change it tho - I can't go long without a dumb cat picture as my avatar


----------



## LizzyDisneyland

Midoriya said:


> Mine is now of Izuku Midoriya in chibi form holding a cup of coffee, lol.
> 
> I love coffee in all forms, and I love MHA, so it goes well together.


brooooo yaasss i just got to season 4 of MHA


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve switched back to my spring avatar and signature! I loved my Easter ones as well (and my Easter signature will probably remain my phone background for a while lol) but I love these ones too! And specifically with the signature I only had it displayed for maybe a day or two before I switched to Easter.

Now to to decide if I really want the cherry blossom background or not


----------



## Midoriya

Back to the good old chibi Izuku Midoriya + some coffee picture.  I’m having some coffee right now, actually, so it’s perfect.  : D


----------



## Holla

I’ve been having some Splatoon 3 hype lately and I found this super cute fanart of the new inkling and Smallfry buddy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

wanted an avatar that would match my lineup 

(I don't know who did the art so I can't credit their user/name, but whoever it is all credit goes to them)


----------



## Nefarious

_I actually changed my avatar. _

Kind of just in a Redd and Nook kick lately, so I doodled something quick to match my current signature. I just like the pairing and wanted to draw them. Always imagine Redd would be the touchy one, but in the cheeky way that annoys others haha.

Will change back eventually, I'm not so use to not having my Murkrow haha.


----------



## Dunquixote

Been obsessed with Fire Emblem Three Houses since Christmas. Only slowed down a bit because the sanrio card mess really depressed me. My avatar is a picture of my favorite three houses character (I have a lot of favorites but Hubert is and will always be my number one favorite ).


----------



## Meadows

Do I need to explain?

Edit: My name and avatar has changed since I posted this. It was originally Wendy Marvell with a picture of her.


----------



## Merielle

Mine is Cardia from Code: Realize!  Specifically, official art from the fandisc, Future Blessings.  (I did edit it a teensy bit to work better as an avatar though.)  I think she's a really great heroine!


----------



## PacV

Taken from a person fan art of how Reese and Cyrus daughter would look.

I found it hilarious.


----------



## Midoriya

Just changed my pfp again and it plus my new user title are now a major manga spoiler for _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_.  Decided it was time to change to this though.  Went through several images of the look before finding my favorite one.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

An intentionally pixellated version of the album cover of Dreamland, by Glass Animals, one of my favorite bands


----------



## Lynnatchii

*Anime.*
_*Meme.*_
*A Boy.*

That's all


----------



## jeni

mine's a silly self portrait ?? if u can call it that ?? that i drew a while ago, so it actually looks different to my usual art style but i think it's cute so i still use it


----------



## Rika092

Mine is a fanart chibi wei wuxian from mo dao zu shi. I love it so much ><


----------



## kayleee

I've had this same avatar pretty much since I first joined back in 2013 and at this point I just can't really be bothered to change it. I don't even know what I would change it to. It just represents me so well


----------



## Mr_Persona

my is a picture l took of one of my boy splatoon characters with squid girl


----------



## piske

Mine is a lovely chibi of my rep by the wonderful @Plume c:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

my current avi is an adorable drawing of my OC done by the talented @Oldcatlady, thank you so much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

it's how I wish I looked tbh
the art is by Sho Futamata, and yes, that's a persian from pokemon


----------



## piske

kayleee said:


> I've had this same avatar pretty much since I first joined back in 2013 and at this point I just can't really be bothered to change it. I don't even know what I would change it to. It just represents me so well


I have always recognized you from your avi! c:

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2021



jeni said:


> mine's a silly self portrait ?? if u can call it that ?? that i drew a while ago, so it actually looks different to my usual art style but i think it's cute so i still use it


Your art is adorable, i love your avi!


----------



## mayor_christin

Mine is a photo of a crocheted bell bag, present, pitfall seed, and fossil that my sister-in-law made for me back when I was playing ACNL. It’s been my avatar since I joined the forum back in 2014 when I was playing ACNL and I don’t have to heart to change it.


----------



## Bekaa

Check out Renn’s Hino doll project . My avatar, by #jadetine, represents the guardian “doll”. A benevolent warrior princess of a child’s imagination.


----------



## EAKunz!

I change my clothes and hair a lot but right now I have a high ponytail with bangs and am wearing a navy blue embroidered tank, white denim cutoff shorts, brown round tint shades sunglasses, black ultra no show socks, pink rubber toe high top shoes, and a gold evening bag


----------



## -Lumi-

I know that we’re still in spring and the cherry blossom tree is still here on TBT but... @Plume drew me the cutest picture and I am impatient, lol. I wanted to use it ASAP! The little chibis are so cute and squishy 

I paired it with the wonderful signature I commissioned from @hollow (I promise I’ll reply to the PM soon I’m just the worst ) a little bit ago. I think they did a phenomenal job and I was basically just waiting for cherry blossom season to end to use it, lol. I think they compliment each other nicely! Both pictures have butterflies & my girlfriend. I love them so much


----------



## Autumn247

It's a picture of Toothless, the dragon from the How to Train Your Dragon movies, I love him, he's adorable


----------



## a potato

One word: Sherrrrrrrrrrrb!


----------



## Alienfish

Part of a work by Takato Yamamoto, one of my favourite artists. Probably one of a few child-friendly works i saved down


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I am just a fictional camper girl.


----------



## Parkai

the new twewy game comes out in like two months!!!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Tomie from junji ito's manga "tomie" haha. I just think she's neat. B)


----------



## lemoncrossing

Mine is Sango Suzumura/Cure Coral from Tropical-Rogue Precure. Magical girl animes are my guilty pleasure and I’ve been keeping up with the Precure series for many years now


----------



## kikotoot

I love lumas. This luma is me in mario tennis. I love being luma.

(Adding luma next to rosalina in MK Wii was step 1. Then it was Rosalina and Luma in SSB4. Then it was a playable luma, solo, in MT Aces. Next... who knows... but I'm ready for the luma take over)


----------



## Midoriya

Oh hey look, it’s barista Deku.

Don’t worry, Vigilante Deku will be back at a later date...


----------



## duckvely

it's sally from line friends as cony (also from line friends)


----------



## vanivon

mine is a picture of my New Horizons villager i took while hanging out with a friend! this i'm sorry women hat has become kind of an in-joke with me and my friends so i wear it around my island a lot and ended up liking this shot enough to make my avatar


----------



## Tiffkaboo

A cute shot I took in-game of Tangy and I sitting near the water on my island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

A scene from Kingdom Hearts 3 where Sora is looking at a book with a sad worried look of how long its been since he's seen Pooh Bear.
Fits well with me for how I feel these days.


----------



## Midoriya

In a world with superpowers he has no quirk...

IN A WORLD WITH MAGIC HE HE HAS NO MAGIC...

NOW, THEY COMBINE FOR THE—

Ahhh!!  What is this bird doing attacking my head?!?  Does this happen to Asta all the time?!  That’s got to be so frustrating!

I am now... Magic Deku!  : D











(It’s a Black Clover x My Hero Academia pfp featuring Midoriya in Asta’s Magic Knight robe )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

found this drawing I made wayyyy back in Nov 2015 and I remember wanting to use it as an avatar forever ago so I figured why not use it now? this forum needs more thwomps anyways 

only took me like 7 tries to make it transparent and resize it in GIMP lol (I'm really bad at using image editors like photopshop)


----------



## Tomboy974

It’s a emoji I use a little too much on my friends discord server lol


----------



## Moritz

My island and character in new horizons is losely based on a musical.
I was looking for town tunes from it, and found this pic of the 3 main characters drawn in the AC style. Of course I had to steal it.


----------



## 0ni

It's a cat in crisis. I'm a sucker for dumb/unflattering cat pics. I collect them and send them to my friends and family (and sometimes get them back in return like i'm running some kind of cat picture black market).


----------



## Lt.Savior

My avatar is from a cartoon called Alfred Jodocus Kwak. That's the Dutch translation. It's inventor is also Dutch and is Herman van Veen but it's really a cooperation between Dutch, German and Japanese. The Japanese because they've drawn the animation series like lots of cartoons of those day's. I really like the cartoons of the eighties and this one is the best. Not only because i myself am of Dutch origin, but the cartoon touched very mature subject and that made it so much more interesting. 

In the cartoon there is a story line about a crow named Dolf. He wants to unleash a new world order and starts the crow party and wants to dominate every creature living in it. All symbolism is rhetoric is from well, you know what i mean. 

Apparently the cartoon has been broadcast in lots of other country's. I'll post the intro and ending song in English.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

Mine is Judy & Stitches because I have both on my island and I ship them.


----------



## Midoriya

Alright dawgs, now it’s time for pixel Deku because Wynaut (at least until I find something I like better).


----------



## Serabee

Mine's from a photoshoot I did of Paula- I thought the colors looked especially nice in this one, AND you can see Paula's adorable toof ☺

I like to use Phototopia pics for my avatar!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2021



Moritz said:


> My island and character in new horizons is losely based on a musical.
> I was looking for town tunes from it, and found this pic of the 3 main characters drawn in the AC style. Of course I had to steal it.


Okay, as a huge musical fan, I gotta ask which one? The only one I can think of with 3 main characters of those genders is Merrily We Roll Along, but I know almost nothing about that so IDK, lol


----------



## AlyssaAC

Used my iPad and Procreate to make a circle version of Chelsea's poster. I think I know how to do these kinds of avatars now, so I'm quite content.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's a kitsune from a game series known as Toukiden. They are called Tenko.

In the games they serve as helpers and pets. As your cute companions, they help out by searching for valuable materials, and they are even customizable in terms of coat color.


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's a kitsune from a game series known as Toukiden. They are called Tenko.
> 
> In the games they serve as helpers and pets. As your cute companions, they help out by searching for valuable materials, and they are even customizable in terms of coat color.



Aw that sounds so cute! I love it! It looks great with your title and lineup


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, now it’s time to break out the pfp of Midoriya holding a chocolate bar.  Izuku Midoriya and the Chocolate Factory crossover when???


----------



## TheWildShadow55

This is my profile picture everywhere else, the character on the left is someone very dear to me who I basically bonded with through ACNH, and on the right is my character. We did a photoshoot one day and this was my favorite out of what we got


----------



## sleepydreepy

im always sleepy and jirachi is one of my favorite pokemon


----------



## Chris

Lo and behold, Dave Navarro as a squid kid:




 



The urge to draw this hit me a couple of nights ago. For those of you who have never seen Ink Master, when the contestants are finished tattooing he shouts, "_no more ink!_"


----------



## Beelzebub

It’s baphomet just cut up. I made it as a school project and kept it around for an icon. I don’t use as much anymore on other social media accounts, instead using a different baphomet head that is made to look like boba tea.


----------



## Chris

I felt I needed a Nintendo-related avatar to go along with The Bell Tree World Championships announcement, so I went with this green inkling boy. Fun fact he and I have the same hair colour and style.


----------



## Midoriya

Pretty self-explanatory.  Contrary to my pfp though, just like the past couple years I’m hoping _not _to receive any presents when my birthday rolls around.  Talking to and spending time with all of the people I care most about is enough for me!

Also yes, I am aware Izuku Midoriya’s birthday is NOT the same day as mine.  




Spoiler: full size


----------



## Kattea

My favourite character from Chuunibyou. I chose some pretty emo pictures, but most of the time she is smiling even though she’s sad, which is what I love about her.


----------



## jiny

my avatar is currently seulgi from red velvet cx


----------



## Sophie23

My current avatar is of Isabelle in New Horizons


----------



## Vanida

I literally never had an avatar for so long because everyone had these beautiful drawings and artworks and all I can draw are stick figures. Eventually I got so bored of not having one I put up a photo of my dog but it didn’t fit it, so I then attempted to draw one. After a good hour of drawing it looked like something a toddler would draw so I was like, you know what, I’ll just find a website to make me one and I love it!!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm sure everyone knows what my avatar is. My favorite character from the series, all thanks to my sister who made me watch the show a year ago. Also reading the rest of the manga right now which is going by fast because l read fast(not good l think)
I just wanted something new because l always have a Persona avatar everywhere else.


----------



## Hype

A witch cat from spyro year of the dragon.


----------



## Maymeows16

It's Togetic from Pokemon.  
He's one of my favorites so I just chose him for this pfp. Also I don't really like Togekiss so I've always preferred Togetic and also because I like angels.


----------



## S.J.

I just changed my avatar to me and Megan at Harv's island! 

It was a dual purpose trip, firstly to take some one-on-one pictures with my best bear, and secondly to try on new outfits to gift her! I've been gifting her yellow (favourite colour) outfits in themes she likes, and she says she loves them, but then doesn't wear them! 

Ah, I love her.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Found a Splatoon creator and created it there and then redrew it on my iPad to get it a bit more like I wanted. 
Getting ready for the game week :3


----------



## kikotoot

This court from mario tennis aces is my favourite thing ever. I also like shyguy (luma is #1 though).

I'm not very good at the game but it's super fun to play!


----------



## Roxxy

I am very boring, my avatar is my island rep  but it was drawn by the amazingly talented @NefariousKing and is purple and sparkly so I love it


----------



## PugLovex

mine is me and cranston! drawn by the lovely @xiheeet ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Ayooooo, it’s a new avatar/pfp.  Just happened to find this one randomly and I like the blue vibes it’s giving off, so I decided to change my aesthetic to match it.  It’s a nice departure from my usual color, which is green.  

Also yes, now that my birthday is over I am already ready for summer.  

AND T-POSING LUCKY MAKES THIS AUTOMATICALLY 1000/10 BEST SIGNATURE I’VE EVER HAD


----------



## jadetine

I was trying to help @sleepydreepy troubleshoot the setup of an animated gif avatar by using my own profile,  so I bought the animated avatar option from the shop. I was not able to solve their problem,  but I was befuddled by my own conundrum: which avatar should I use out of the many lovely ones other artists have made for me?

Eureka: ALL of them.


----------



## ecstasy

keiji from your turn to die, because he's hot and I'm in love with him


----------



## AlyssaAC

It’s Etoile’s poster, but once again, I cropped it into a circle. The circle avatars always look soo nice. May change it later, but for now I’m sticking with it.


----------



## Foreverfox

Rosalina, because I love her and I'm getting into the spirit for TBTWC. Though, it may stay up for a while after.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Hype said:


> A witch cat from spyro year of the dragon.


I've always loved your avatar cause Spyro 3 is one of my favorite games and I loved Charmed Ridge with the cat wizards and witches ☺


----------



## Beanz

it’s gaga from the paparazzi music video. I really like the colors and lighting in the picture for some reason it makes me feel relaxed


----------



## moo_nieu

sailor mercury so i can represent the best team


----------



## Kattea

Moo_Nieu said:


> sailor mercury so i can represent the best team



Twinning, I'm Sailor Neptune!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

needed a blue avatar and I wanted something Super Mario related (rip Mr Thwompo btw) so I went with the Chill Bully, one of my favorite enemies from SM64 along with the Spindel!


----------



## Dunquixote

My extremely talented friend @Moo_Nieu surprised me with this adorable Punchy picture for me to use as my avatar. Tysm, friend . I love it and the little note you added to the right


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

It's Genji!! What more needs to be said


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its a picture of Roxas in his Organization 13th outfit from Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Nefarious

Cacnea theme to better fit Green Team.


----------



## LadyDestani

A lovely green fairy to support my Green Team!


----------



## Merielle

It's official art of my favorite gentleman thief, Arsène Lupin from Code: Realize!  I needed a green icon to show my team spirit, and this outfit in particular fit perfectly!


----------



## Peach_Jam

since I'm on Red Team, it's ma girl Rachel Alucard from my fav vid game series <3


----------



## xara

had to bust out some purple to support my team !! i’ve always thought that owls are incredible creatures and i’ve been dying to use this cutie for something so i just couldn’t resist! plus, i thought it’d be fitting with how much of a _hoot_ the championship has been so far.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's red, like my team


----------



## skarmoury

Obviously red team, but more importantly: stan Afterglow


----------



## mocha.

Drew poppy to be my little mascot to show support to the Reds!


----------



## _Donut_

Cute sans to support the *Blues*!!


----------



## Beanz

i’m on the red team so t-posing redd is my avatar. i also made my signature to go along with it.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I finally picked an avatar that befits my name!


----------



## Sylxia

an edit i made of my sisters and my mayor. I may work and am busy a lot but when I come home and get to visit her island its fun


----------



## -Lumi-

I had initially changed both my avatar and signature to a picture of my island rep and villagers from Animal Crossing New Horizons in honour of the current site event! I have everybody dressed in purple to represent the purple team. However, the always lovely and oh so talented @Plume surprised me with this adorable chibi drawing of my island rep in purple with little pom poms to cheer on the purple team! It's so cute and I love it so much.  Plume's art is always amazing and I'm so grateful to have her as a friend and I always feel lucky when I get to use her art on the forums


----------



## Toska

It’s an image drawn by the lovely @Snowifer! Of course it’s Diana, as she’s my little tbt mascot. She’s helping me cheer on the green team!


----------



## KaibaKihashi

Goofy Eevee from sun and moon because the eevee's from the last two series have had personality, and I love them. It's also because my pokesona is an Eevee in a made up ancient forest, and I shall stop here before I start talking.


----------



## vanivon

this is a character i really like (cynthia from fire emblem), and i missed having her as an icon because it's been a while since i last used her somewhere, so i drew one up!

only now she's in an i'm sorry women hat because it's a little joke rule that all my icons at this point need that hat.


----------



## Sophie23

I finally found a avatar that I love because it has a cute koala bear


----------



## wywy

The turtle emoji from Android up until about 2017, super cute emoji and my second favourite right behind Twemoji's Bread


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Just changed mine last night to show off my new hair


----------



## Midoriya

It’s a drawing of Vigilante Deku from _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_.  We’re getting closer to this arc and I can’t wait to see it.  It’s going to be one wild ride.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's Li'l Ears, a cabbit created by me, drawn by me. He's lazing around on a cloud during the summertime.

He's a playful guy with a big heart, but can be real stubborn. He loves shiny, valuable things more than anything. Whatever you do, don't call him cute! He doesn't like it


----------



## _Donut_

Now that TBTWC event is over, I can finally show off this amazing drawing from *0ni *again  
It represents my island rep with the newly added newspaper hat I love so much! Also, I can kinda see myself in him as well (except the eye colour, but his style kinda represents me and my personality in rl) 

I have seasonal variations of him so I can switch around throughout the year, this one is the summer version

_Bigger picture;_


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's Li'l Ears, a cabbit created by me, drawn by me. He's lazing around on a cloud during the summertime.
> 
> He's a playful guy with a big heart, but can be real stubborn. He loves shiny, valuable things more than anything. Whatever you do, don't call him cute! He doesn't like it


I'm sobbing I love him sm 


my avatar is a slightly older drawing I did of my New Leaf mayor Danny with a rainbow effect (a trend I saw on Colors Gallery, it was tricky to pull off but it's super cool to look at)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sobbing I love him sm
> 
> 
> my avatar is a slightly older drawing I did of my New Leaf mayor Danny with a rainbow effect (a trend I saw on Colors Gallery, it was tricky to pull off but it's super cool to look at)


Now that's one stunning drawing!  Kudos!


----------



## Chris

My avatar is Dave Navarro as an inkling. @0ni kindly drew it for me.


----------



## -Lumi-

My avatar is a picture of me & my girlfriend that the lovely @Blink. drew for me! The original picture is longer so I can use it as my phone wallpaper (which I’m also currently doing) but then I cropped it down to use on here. I think it’s perfect for spring/summer with the pretty butterflies and cheerful colours.


----------



## Midoriya

I just changed it again to Izuku Midoriya at a beach (mainly because I didn’t care too much for the last one) in order to signal the start of summer!  I‘ve used this as a pfp before, but not with the scenic background in it.  Plus, it also matches my signature from the TBTWC!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I swear I change my avatar more than anyone else here lmaooo

I've been doing a bit of drawing this evening and one of the things I drew was an old Flipnote character of mine who is a chibi version of Samurott (aka my favorite gen 5 pokemon), and I really liked it so now he's my avatar :3


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s Hu Tao with a shovel because what else is a funeral parlor director supposed to do?


----------



## tolisamarie

Merida is my favorite Disney princess - we Scottish gingers need to stick together - and I love seeing her so joyful!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Changed it yet again!  It’s a drawing of Izuku Midoriya listening to some songs with headphones on.  I thought there was too much going on in the last one, so I changed it to this.  I really, really love this one.  Brought my old signature back too.   



Spoiler: full size


----------



## LadyDestani

I wanted something colorful but also dark to go with my star fragments, so I looked up rainbow fairy wings and found this beautiful image.



Spoiler


----------



## a potato

-sherb


----------



## Midoriya

Back at it again with another pfp change!  It’s another crossover image, this time between _My Hero Academia_ and _Demon Slayer_!  Izuku Midoriya is depicted as Tanjiro and Eri is depicted as Nezuko.  It’s quite possibly my favorite pfp in awhile!



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Ookami

My profile picture is a picture of my dearest hen Iris. She's the sweetest one in the herd and loves to sit on my lap. Her breed is Barnevelder and she's a blue/gold. <3


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's Princess Daisy! Why? Because she's my favorite Nintendo Princess and I think it fits well with my overall aesthetic! <3


----------



## Midoriya

Just changed it to Deku + Pride Month!  I sifted through images and it was either this or a pastel one or black and white one, and I chose this to celebrate the month while it’s still ongoing (I’ll save the others for later).  While I identify as a straight male (and I’m also already in a relationship), I do consider myself an ally as well.  I’ll most likely revert back to the summer art Plume drew me later on.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## inazuma

Its klee and she is the cutest and the best loli ever! :3


Also best bomber heh >:3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I saved it while on the adult swim forum years ago.


----------



## Chris

My current avatar is of Davey Havok. He's been one of my favourite musicians for the past 15-20 years for his work in AFI, Blaqk Audio, and Dreamcar. AFI released their new album, _Bodies_, on June 11th and I've had it on repeat since.

I came across this image last night after looking up an image to be sure I wasn't imagining the odd braided mullet thing he has going on in a music video for the song _Dulcería_. I liked the contrast between the darkness and the rainbow, which also reminds me of the Blaqk Audio song _Dark Arcades_. It probably won't last very long before I change it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

It’s a picrew loosely based off my current look. Since I’m lurking for a little bit on TBT, I thought I’d just put something up so it’s not the generic letters for whatever my username would have.


----------



## VernalLapin

-


----------



## Foreverfox

Mine is Ninetales and Vulpix and I love it because it resembles a mother-child relationship to me and it reminds me of my son and I.  I just changed the hue to go with my aesthetic. Ninetales is also my favorite Pokémon.


----------



## King koopa

Mine is just a drawing of a koopa troopa that I did i couple months ago. It fits my blue lineup and my favorite color is blue


----------



## Midoriya

Changed it yet again to bunny Deku!  Along with his pet bunny.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## Mairmalade

I love the movie _Perfect Blue _and always felt this particular art captured the mood of the film and character perfectly (plus it has koi fish which are something I‘ve always wanted but don’t have the climate, space, or tools necessary, unfortunately!)


----------



## ali.di.magix

my pfp is a picture of some flowers (I'm not even sure what sort they are haha) I took on my DSLR camera at the botanical gardens in my hometown


----------



## Dunquixote

My avatar is Kiki. Kiki’s delivery service is the only Ghibli movie I have seen completely (I loved it). I know others have design rooms and used Kiki’s amiibo and made references to the movie before, so I do not claim the idea to be original. @Shellzilla was very kind to offer to draw me something in exchange for the drawing I did for him, so I thought Kiki riding a broomstick and dressed like the the girl Kiki would be cute. And I was right.


----------



## Midoriya

Changed it yet again!  Now it’s a picture of Midoriya/Deku and his trusty Hero Analysis for the Future notebook.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## tessa grace

mine is currently a picrew I made of myself a while ago, and I thought it was cute and fit my theme


----------



## Midoriya

Lol, I’m changing my avatar too much, but I simply couldn’t resist changing it to this Midoriya + Eri at the beach picture!  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## xara

my avatar is one of my favourite shots of margot robbie’s harley quinn! harley is one of my absolute favourite characters, and margot portrays her so well! can’t wait for _the suicide squad_ to release in august!


----------



## GuerreraD

All this time I've kept the same avatar pic since I joined the forums in 2014. Never changed it once and don't intend to ever.

It's Isuzu Sohma (also nicknamed Rin), a character from a manga named "Fruits basket" by Natsuki Takaya. I was quite impressed by her for personal reasons. I was surprised, I was puzzled, and I was definitely more than a little moved by her.

The whole manga is actually a must-read, I assure you.


----------



## Bugs

Mine is a digital painting I did a few weeks ago, I usually change my avatar every few months, but I actually like this one a lot.





It's a Hercules beetle sitting on a banana lol the idea just came to me, and to be honest I wanna draw more bugs with fruit in future.

I love beetles, particularly those of the Scarabaeidae family which includes scarabs and rhino beetles (which I love, I love all the different types) 

I really want to breed beetles one day, it's a big dream for me, I'm waiting to move into a house first so I have room for the equipment and also cause my landlord doesn't allow pets. I get excited just thinking about finally achieving this dream


----------



## Princess Mipha

Cinnamoroll summertime! 
I love Cinnamoroll and this one is fitting perfectly to summer.


----------



## Sophie23

Light fury and toothless 

(I haven’t seen how to train your dragon 3 yet)


----------



## moo_nieu

art made for me by @SinnerTheCat of my unnamed dragon girl character


----------



## DaisyFan

Mine is a rainbow because of pride month! Although, June is almost over.


----------



## CylieDanny

My avatar is a collection of myself and my islanders! I made the large collection into the gif I'm using

The very talented Sunny_acnh, after I asked for Kid Cat, surprised me by making all my villagers. I really cant thank them enough for all these cute images


----------



## onionboy98

Mine is Shrek from the movie *checks notes* Shrek, and I chose that exact scene because it's basically how I feel when I show anyone my face


----------



## Lady Black

Mine is a picture of my dog !


----------



## Nunnafinga

My avatar is Worf from _Star Trek:The Next Generation_.Being that he's a Klingon,he is definitely not a merry man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I might change it soon but right now it's a drawing of a wooloo holding an ace flag 

I unfortunately can't find the original artist, credit to them!


Spoiler: future ref


----------



## vanivon

i'll be changing mine soon after pride month ends since i drew this up just for june, but it's currently a character i like from the rune factory series that i headcanon as a lesbian! drew it myself.



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

It’s getting close to July, Midoriya’s birthday, and my 8th year TBT anniversary, so I decided to change my pfp to Deku and Bakugo in their new outfits as of season five of MHA (currently airing).  I’ll most likely be keeping this one for a good portion of July as it fits well and I like the art.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Here's Li'l Ears!~

Yes, it's the carefree cabbit himself, out on a hot summer afternoon. He's having a fun time playing in a field of sunflowers  I'm really happy with how this drawing turned out. I tried blending some watercolors in there as well.


----------



## Foreverfox

Nunnafinga said:


> My avatar is Worf from _Star Trek:The Next Generation_.Being that he's a Klingon,he is definitely not a merry man.


I read your title in Worf's voice and I died. That is probably one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## _Rainy_

Mine is currently baby Finn dancing, because baby Finn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think I've used this as an avatar before but I like this drawing so I'm using it again~

this is Laurie, one of my OCs, drawn by yours truly


----------



## S.J.

LittleMissPanda said:


> Here's Li'l Ears!~
> 
> Yes, it's the carefree cabbit himself, out on a hot summer afternoon. He's having a fun time playing in a field of sunflowers  I'm really happy with how this drawing turned out. I tried blending some watercolors in there as well.


He's so ridiculously cute! Your art is so beautiful! ❤


----------



## LittleMissPanda

S.J. said:


> He's so ridiculously cute! Your art is so beautiful! ❤


tysm!!  Drawing him makes me so happy, and I'm even happier that others like him too! It inspires me to draw more


----------



## vanivon

changed my icon since pride month is over, now it's mizuki from ai the somnium files - nirvana initiative! or as i've been calling it since that's quite the mouthful, nirvanAI


----------



## King koopa

Mine is just the same koopa troopa from my last avatar at the beach about to get hit by a wave. It took a lot of time to make and it was a lot of fun


----------



## LadyDestani

Since I've started writing poetry again, I switched to an avatar to fit my current mood. I love quills and writing things by hand. It feels so much more personal.



Spoiler


----------



## Bloodflowers

Just a screenshot of my island rep!   She is based on myself but I wish I had a hat like that in real life


----------



## DaisyFan

I changed my avatar recently, so it is a Christmas tree because of Christmas in July!


----------



## floatingzoo

My profile photo is currently Steve Lawrence and Eydie Gorme, two of my favorite singers!


----------



## AlyssaAC

I found a really good Picrew maker and made the basic character design I always go with in my games. Though a lot of times I do different hair colors for my characters in each of the games I play, but I do the same face style, eye color, glasses and hairstyle.


----------



## Firesquids

My resident rep Roxie, as styled by the wonderful and talented @SpaceTokki77 


Spoiler: full image


----------



## Midoriya

I decided to change mine up a bit even though I said I wouldn’t, mainly because the last one didn’t have Todoroki in it.  This new pfp features both Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki since they’re the focus of this next arc in the show.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Sophie23

Mine is Pikachu relaxing in the summer on a inflatable rubber ring whilst drinking a drink

so it’s summer time Pikachu lol


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix

A drawing of me, in the style of Prodigy's Nasty music video.

Unfortunately the original music video got deleted off of YouTube and I don't know why, but I found another one that might let you see how the MV looked like.


----------



## RocketBoo

mine is just the boy(7) e-reader card. simple but gets the job done.


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix

RocketBoo said:


> mine is just the boy(7) e-reader card. simple but gets the job done.


i love boy (7)


----------



## RocketBoo

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> i love boy (7)


its a classic look for the villager. thats one of the reasons why i like it as well! its more well known than some of the other faces.


----------



## -Lumi-

Now that pride month has ended I decided to switch my avatar (and signature) to summery versions of my island rep! I'm using the adorable art that @mocha. drew for me a while back and I'm also showcasing the cute chibi that @Plume drew for me! I love the sunflower dress and big floppy hat in Animal Crossing New Horizons so much. I wish we could plant sunflowers in the game as they're my favourite flower!


----------



## Novii

Celeste is my favorite npc in the ac world, she's so pretty,so I had to make her my avatar.

:3


----------



## Bluelady

My avatar is now Saiki from the anime, The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. I’m only in the first season, but that show is hilarious.


----------



## graceroxx

my avatar is an old screenshot from a Chi's Sweet Home youtube video, i grabbed it years ago. i actually can't find the original videos anymore, and it looks like the show's art style changed drastically. so in conclusion i'm probably never changing this avatar lmao



Bluelady said:


> My avatar is now Saiki from the anime, The Disastrous Life of Saiki K. I’m only in the first season, but that show is hilarious.


gasp!! saiki k is literally my all time favorite anime, i wish i could erase my memory of it so i could rewatch it all again. saiki is also just so relatable in general haha


----------



## Midoriya

Changed it again to showcase Midoriya’s new quirk in MHA, Blackwhip.  It was officially revealed in the first half of season five, and I’m looking forward to seeing how Midoriya uses it in the second half.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## nyx~

Mine is my MHA OC with Kirishima that I commissioned! She's the first OC that I came up with and Kirishima is my favorite character so they're both special to me.


----------



## Sophie23

Mine is Pikachu relaxing in the summer on a inflatable rubber ring whilst drinking a drink

so it’s summer time Pikachu lol


----------



## eggie_

its maisy mouse! v cute childrens book character lol. i remember reading a book about going to a nursery or something that was maisy mouse when i was little. also bonus lesbian flag


----------



## Hay

mines from an anime called kakeguri, fantastic anime but very creepy and dark, also has explicit undertones so.. ya know


----------



## Hopeless Opus

taylor swift  cause i love her


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A brand new drawing dedicated to Yoshi and my happy-go-lucky cabbit, Li'l Ears  they're the best of buddies~ I was inspired by my beautifully green lineup to draw something nice.


----------



## King koopa

Another drawing of kourage the koopa and his new friend, Hope the green luma.


----------



## Stikki

It's Flurry wearing the Princess Peach dress! Totally stolen but whatever.


----------



## Lucas4080

rover.

i love rover, and he deserves so much more in NH than to be stranded on an island, visited only once a year


----------



## Holla

Cute Woomy gif I found browsing Google. Had a fellow tbt member help me resize the file so I could upload it as an avatar.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Mine is a screenshot I took of my character in the game when I was visiting a dream address. I thought the little pond was so cute and peaceful! (The dream was of Anuenue, if anybody’s curious to visit it. You can find it easily on twitter)


----------



## AustinTEG06

Me and a friend had a fight about who would be the necktie blade and I won soo…


----------



## heyimsobored

Mine's a manga edit of Kaede Akamatsu from Danganronpa. She's one of my favorite characters


----------



## Midoriya

Didn’t stick with the Deku, Bakugo, and Todoroki trio avatar for too long, and after several switches went back to my summer one.  I decided to use this one though as there isn’t a lot of fan art or just times in general where Midoriya/Deku is smiling.  I thought it to be appropriate since I don’t smile that often in real life either, but when I do smile I have one of the best.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## _Rainy_

It’s an adventure time/genshin mash up of Bennett as Finn and Razor as Jake. It just fits so well that I had to share. I love adventure time so much 


Spoiler: Full image


----------



## Midoriya

Just realized recently that Izuku Midoriya from MHA and Hu Tao from Genshin Impact share a birthday canonically (July 15th).  To commemorate that, someone I know drew this avatar featuring both of them and a cake.  It’s one of my favorite art pieces I’ve seen so far.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's Seraphine from League of Legends. While I don't play it anymore, I still absolutely adore the design of her and found this on her Instagram and it fits perfect to summer. I wish I had at least the motivation now to play her a bit in LoL, but eeeeh.. too many toxic / afk / trolls in this game nowadays, it's no fun anymore :s


----------



## Sophie23

It’s just a cute cat one I found browsing ^^


----------



## Holla

Revamped my whole look to match my star fragment collection including a new Rosalina avatar. Though I still hope to rearrange a couple of my fragments for a more appealing order one day.


----------



## tessa grace

i'm hoping to get someone to draw my rep soon... but for now i just have lovely rikka from love, chunibyo, and other delusions :3


----------



## LanahBell

The animaniacs ,Yakko , Wakko, and Dot
 They are siblings and reminds me of my nephew son and daughter  My nephew is oldest and mostly serious, my son is in the middle and he's a clown and, then the youngest my daughter who is so innocent looking but is the worst of the 3 lol


----------



## Midoriya

Saitama chibi… Saitama chibi… Saitama chibi!

That’s basically all there is to it, lol.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Meadows

Mine is Shouko from a slient voice. I just really like her character as she's just so innocent.


----------



## Antonio

I'm the bear from stardew valley


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It's Gojo but, he's pretty. My boyfriend loves Gojo so, when I look at my avatar I think of my boyfriend. ❤


----------



## Kokodo

mine is my little kitten my sister give the kitten name mogu


----------



## Roobi

One of my oc's. I haven't drawn her in forever :O


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sleepy fox just like me


----------



## Holla

Felt like changing it up to my favourite Pokémon Gardevoir. <3


----------



## Roxxy

The beautiful talented @jadetine made this avatar with the amazingly fabulous birthday  art by my gorgeous tbt friends


----------



## LittleMissPanda

New month, new avatar! drawn by me~ ☺

Dedicated to three of my most favorite jock villagers, whose birthdays all happen to be in the month of August, just like me. Bud is my birthday twin (we were both born August 8th and as it turns out, he's a lion and I'm a Leo ) meanwhile Rod's birthday is on August 14th and Boots's birthday is just a day before mine, August 7th.

That's right: it's the Birthday Bros! Together they flex those birthday muscles and make eatin' cake their hobby. They're one tough crew!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

yesterday I remembered this drawing of Leopold which Yanrimasart made (he's my favorite AC villager) so i set it as my avatar ☺


----------



## King koopa

This time it's kourage and hope seeing King boo and his minions try to steal all of the birthstones in the cave (full story is in my signature)
Full image:


----------



## Freya_Druid

Mine is fanart of the lady of the lake from The Witcher 3 because my username is a reference to the lady of the lake in the TV series Merlin. Why not make cross-fandom references that no one else will get  ?


----------



## -Lumi-

My current avatar was created by @Plume!! I love it so much and it’s always an absolute delight commissioning her. She’s super sweet and lovely, and her art is adorable. 

I decided to commission her to make a matching avatar for my signature that @BungoTheElf made! I wanted a camping themed signature for camp belltree and Bungo did a fantastic job I think it turned out so well, I needed an avatar to match!!

Since I’m always looking for an excuse to get more art from Plume I asked her to draw my avatar wearing the same outfit as my signature! I love it so much I think the skirt is so. darn. cute.


----------



## MissMouse

Mine is a girl mouse. I love Rod from Animal Crossing so I wanted to theme my profile mouse theme.


----------



## fl0ralship

my current avatar is a subtle sprite edit i made of scorpion cookie since she recently became one of my favorites :]


----------



## Mad Aly

Mine's a picture that I saved from a coloring app called _Paint.ly_, among a few other coloring apps I like to spend time on to ease some tension and/or boredom. I wish I knew who the artist is! But, unfortunately, apps like these seldom mention the original creator(s), unless they have a 'featured' section or something like that...


----------



## arikins

. . . pink . . .


----------



## Heisenberg

I honestly made this account at the hype of watching Breaking Bad and I liked the blue crystal theme so I ran with it lol.


----------



## nyx~

I recently changed mine to a commission I got from Ariane of my MHA OC in her hero costume that I finished designing last weekend<3


----------



## TofuIdol

The Sun and Moon female protagonist relaxing on a giant Alolan Raichu cushion. (I also really wish I could buy one of those)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Kirby and cake, plain and simple~   drawn by me*


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*It's a mama Politoed looking after her Poliwag kids. They're round, squishy, slippery, and they just love to cuddle!~ *


----------



## Midoriya

Decided to change from my camp aesthetic _a bit _to show off my favorite scene from My Hero Academia season five so far (Midoriya using his new Blackwhip Quirk).  I had a friend help me resize and edit it and it took a LONG time to get it to work, but, it’s working now!  Will probably just keep it this way for awhile considering the trouble I went through to have it.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Shawna

Me in a Picrew avatar creator. :333


----------



## 820

My avatar is currently Rosmontis from Arknights! She's an amnesiac catgirl that throws huge objects using telepathy and records all of her memories in a computer. I chose it because it was just the first thing I saw in my image folder when I went to pick an avatar, haha.


----------



## Nefarious

One of my favorite parts to events was changing my avatar and signature to go with the theme, so I went ahead and drew something to fit with my cabin's name and color. Poliwags are quite fun to draw I've come to find out haha.


----------



## Midoriya

I decided to change mine up again and go for something that fits the green theme better.  I chose this one, as it’s Midoriya in nature, and I think it fits well with the Greenwood Glow backdrop and everything else.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mayor Tea

Mine is just a NL screenshot of my house lol - I'm thinking I'll draw myself a new avatar soon


----------



## 820

Changed mine to represent my cabin, the Poliwags, in the camp event! It's now Blue Poison/Azureus, another Arknights character based on the blue poison dart frog.


----------



## Kattea

Gotta rep my crystal ballers. I love how the colour is almost a perfect match. (It's Asuna from SAO)


----------



## Midoriya

Changed it yet again to Deku with his hair as a forest.  This was drawn by EroLOLsensei on DeviantArt.  I really love the way it matches everything else in my aesthetic, and it’s more visible than my last avatar as well.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Holla

I’m a Crystal Baller


----------



## xara

mine is currently poliwag to support my cabin 5 besties!!


----------



## Roxxy

Had to support my Crystal Ballers so Bangle has come out to cheer us on  (never thought I would publicly display something I had drawn )


----------



## Cheremtasy

My current pfp is a chibi of Venti from Genshin Impact I drew a few months ago. I originally drew it for that gaming event bc I was on green team,, and now in a weird twist of fate I'm now on Evergreen. 



Spoiler: full image


----------



## Midoriya

My current avatar actually isn't fan art.  It's from a scene in season five of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia_, where Midoriya, Bakugo, and Todoroki are doing their work studies under Endeavor. I thought that I'd change to this seeing as it's one of the most recent times we see Midoriya in the show. It can be found simply by searching "midoriya season five". Not to mention the scarf is a nice touch. 



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Aminata

It's Paula polestar from the game Eartbound, desperately praying for help in the final battle against the terrible Giygas!


----------



## Midoriya

The second change of my avatar as of my final username!  It's fan art of Gon Freecss from _Hunter x Hunter (2011) _that I really, really like. I'm sure I'll change it again at some point, but this one is just the right amount of cartoonish and accurate that I simply had to change to it. 



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Bluelady

Now that Camp Bell Tree is over (which was fun btw), I decided to change my icon to my favorite Fire Emblem character at the moment. It's Gatekeeper.


----------



## jiny

it’s a cat w a halo and wings!  i thought it was adorable LOL


----------



## Dunquixote

Now that camp is over, I changed my avatar to the adorable stamp that @jadetine made me . I hope you don’t mind; I tagged you in my signature . My avatar is Ryo-Ohki from Tenchi Muyo. I may change my custom title to something better when I think of it but for now, it simply shows how the letter C represents her: she likes carrots, she is a cabbit (which are car rabbit creatures that can turn into a space ship), and she is the definition of cuteness .


----------



## xara

it’s so strange not having poliwag as my avatar anymore lol, but now that camp is over, my avatar is back to being of harley quinn! ❤
i’ve been dying to use this as my avatar for like,, the past two weeks LOL.


----------



## Holla

Pokémon/Splatoon Crossover.
Callie from Splatoon is dressed as Hilda from Pokémon, and Marie from Splatoon is dressed as N from Pokémon.

Edit: It's still a Pokemon/Splatoon Crossover but with other characters as Poke Squids.


----------



## King koopa

Now that summer is ending and fall is coming up, I decided to change it to kourage, hope and mc bro playing with feathers from a mysterious pave-like creature. Kourage looks especially happy to have a cool feather in his hand, which is exactly how I'd feel if I get one  
Full image:


----------



## -Lumi-

I know that fall doesn't _technically _start until September 22nd but in my head it's fall on September 1st, lol. I've been waiting since May to use the art that @0ni made me and I'm so excited that I finally get to use it!! I have it as both my avatar and signature because I love it so much, but I will likely switch up something eventually. I'm so happy with it though, they did such a wonderful job


----------



## LadyDestani

Now that the event is over, I'm shedding my buzzy bee theme for an under the sea theme. To go with the reef backdrop, I have a white-tip reef shark as my avatar pic.


----------



## 820

Now that camp's over I'm back to a random Arknights character, this time Pinecone! Woodpecker girl, builds houses and stuff, fights with a nail gun. Also she forgor


----------



## Princess Mipha

It's Toadette.. as Princess! She's my all time favorite Nintendo character, I love her so much. 
I found it some time ago and decided to use it as my avatar until my new one is ready to be in use. <;


----------



## Beanz

it’s billie eilish, my favorite music artist. it’s one my favorite pictures.


----------



## nyx~

Changed once again to Xiao from Genshin Impact now that camp is over. He's my favorite character and that cutscene is my favorite from the game so far!


----------



## _Donut_

Decided to already deck myself in early autumn vibes. Avatar was made by 0ni and is the seasonal version of my rep for autumn. I was kinda bored this morning so I also made myself a new signature to fit the colours but might change it later on (still unsure if I like it or not) 



Spoiler: Full version


----------



## xara

_Donut_ said:


> Decided to already deck myself in early autumn vibes. Avatar was made by 0ni and is the seasonal version of my rep for autumn. I was kinda bored this morning so I also made myself a new signature to fit the colours but might change it later on (still unsure if I like it or not)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full version
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398620



bro i love your signature so much omg. it’s gorgeous!


----------



## b100ming

Me


----------



## LambdaDelta

well, I'm not sure how to explain this, but I'll try

ok well, um, you see...

oh? you don't see? um...

uh....

hmm....

well this is awkward

bye


----------



## Holla

A bit on the darker side than my norm but I really like it. I’m currently playing Divinity Original Sin II and Sebille is an Elf with a dark past who I really enjoy playing as. She’s pretty morally grey which is nice for a change as she’s not a straight up good or bad guy.


----------



## Midoriya

New username, new aesthetic.  It's a gif of Diluc from the popular 2020 game _Genshin Impact_.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## ~Stitches~

I love cats, especially cute ones, and I love the cute cat aesthetic that goes around from time to time, also I feel like my pfp represents my personality in a weird way.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Drew my island rep/oc Eris as a cheeb bc I needed a new pfp desperately :'>



Spoiler: full version


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a very cool fox indeed


----------



## MelodyRivers

My avatar is Westley and Buttercup from The Princess Bride one of my favorite movies


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's Annalisa, my favorite villager, and my cabbit Li'l Ears relaxing together in a *garden of pink~ *she's enjoying some boba green tea while he's sipping boba strawberry tea. I drew my avatar pic myself  ☺ and I even wrote "Panda" in katakana! (I had to look it up though lol) I listened to this track while drawing, and it made it a lot more fun!




​


----------



## Bobbo

Wisp the ghost from AC:NH, albeit a little more exciting.


----------



## red_odessa

She's a space alien from one of my paintings


----------



## vixened

Violet from the anime Violet Evergarden.



Spoiler: full image


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idek anymore lol



Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

It's spooky season and I wanted an avatar to represent it. Credit to @squidpops They did an amazing job 


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Diluc from _Genshin Impact _with a more friendly/approachable expression.  Lmao.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I know I've changed my avatar quite a few times in the last week but for now I've settled on Togetic cause she's so darn cute  
plus I wanted to use this lineup again, it's a very nice use of my togepi and aurora eggs!


----------



## Midoriya

It's a chibi of Diluc from Genshin Impact and a baby phoenix, made by Rika Sama, a content creator for Mihoyo.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## StarlitGlitch

It's the avatar I use on all social media platforms!

I took a screenshot of my character in NH and then traced over it more or less and colored it in to look like me. I gave it a star as a nod to my username and my old avatar.

It's purposefully basic with colors that stand out because on some social media platforms avatars get pretty tiny so I wanted it to be clear.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the lovely @xara made this drawing for me based on my Strawberry Clouded Leopard and my Icy Mist Leopard plushies, I love it so much  



Spoiler: full image


----------



## King koopa

Changed it again to the color squad, kirby, kourage and Agnes, aka @LittleMissPanda, me and @S.J.!


----------



## Xeleron

It's an hour early for it to officially be the beginning of fall where I live, but I couldn't wait any longer. I've been waiting since last fall to finally be able to have this avatar up again  Once again, big thanks to the amazing @/Peachmilk_ and their incredible art  Also, I love pumpkin pie, so it's only fitting that my avatar is holding one


----------



## Holla

Back to Gardevoir again. This time though with one I feel that matches the Star Fragments well.


----------



## Aminata

It's a cute black girl playing her switch ^-^


----------



## Midoriya

It’s just a screencap of the very last image from My Hero Academia season five.  I’m in the process of commissioning a new avatar/pfp and couldn’t think of something to change it to, so I just made it this.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Antonio

I'm the very awesome bear from stardew valley, who demands sweets.


----------



## King koopa

Changed it to jack as a mage with some imp candy to celebrate Halloween!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I asked lovely A r i a n e to draw me and my baby and I use it now pretty much everywhere as my avatar. I absolutely love it and want to show it everywhere qwq


----------



## Roxxy

Princess Mipha said:


> I asked lovely A r i a n e to draw me and my baby and I use it now pretty much everywhere as my avatar. I absolutely love it and want to show it everywhere qwq


 so beautiful and special


----------



## Orius

Too lazy to find a good one, so I just took the screenshot from my NookLink Passport.

Honestly, I couldn't think of anything else since I'm new to AC, and ergo, not close to any villagers enough to put him/her up as an avatar.

Beats my other idea, which was just to put up a Spider-Man avatar since that's the only thing I'm a big fan of.


----------



## Merielle

I'm getting into the fall spirit, and this art of Lupin from the Code: Realize official artbook was absolutely perfect for an autumn aesthetic!  That and I really love this dork a lot ok


----------



## moonbyu

im gonna change it like next week but imma post on here anyways. this bear is just a random png i found off the web. i chose it cuz it looks like my old webkinz plushie.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

moonbyu said:


> im gonna change it like next week but imma post on here anyways. this bear is just a random png i found of the web. i chose it cuz it looks like my old webkinz plushie.


It's so precious!  I wish I would have gotten more into collecting Webkinz plushies!~


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's so precious!  I wish I would have gotten more into collecting Webkinz plushies!~


webkinz plushies are amazing! luckily most of them are pretty reasonably priced now (without the codes ofc, I don't play online anymore anyways) so even after 13 years I still collect them 


I changed my avatar to fit the autumn/spooky season, though it's not really halloween themed. it's one of my favorite Galar pokemon, Nickit (if it isn't obvious, I adore foxes). I love this particular art cause he looks so sassy lol 
I need to credit my avatar (and sig pic) but I need to find out who the artist is and it's past midnight here lol whoops ;;


----------



## Holla

Kiki's Delivery Service. A classic fave of mine but also works well with my Halloween aesthetic.


----------



## flanflan

nina ichihara from idolmaster ^_^


----------



## Orius

Figured I might as well embrace my inner Spidey fandom. It's gonna come out eventually, my passion for the webslinger.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

lil guy


----------



## nyx~

Changed mine to Killua from hxh in a bat hoodie for the spooky season!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's my OC Li'l Ears as a vampire. Beware! If you don't surrender your candy to the cabbit he will make you drink his dastardly drink and turn you into one of his batty henchman


----------



## Midoriya

It’s Izuku Midoriya and Ochaco Uraraka from My Hero Academia dressed up for Halloween!  I absolutely love it because it matches my sig, and it’s soooooo cute too!   



Spoiler: full size


----------



## King koopa

It's Jack the king of Halloween! He has been promoted to king, and now he wants candy more than ever before! Careful though, because those with no candy will be forced to wear old clothes for the rest of Halloween, or just turned into a pumpkin. And be sure to have enough candy to feed the dangerous pumpkin beast that lives under Jack's throne! Otherwise who knows what might happen...


----------



## DaisyFan

Jack-o'-Lantern with a kitten, getting ready for Halloween!


----------



## Kattea

Buny drew this for me <3


----------



## Limon

It's the protagonist from the first Persona game


----------



## Suspicious Brownies

I'll never forget the day I did not save a duckling from traffic when I was in my college years. I'm a monster and this avatar works as a way to remind me of my past failure.

That and I like cute things and I happened to have that saved on my phone. It's something I want to purchase for the babies eventually.


----------



## Antonio

Robin Halloween Sprite from FEH.


----------



## Roxxy

My lovely friend @Aquilla  just drew this for me  So talented and amazing


----------



## LambdaDelta

halloween is upon us


----------



## Torts McGorts

Halloween kitty from The Dancing Cat. I love her art!


----------



## xara

a drawing of detra the witchy octopus squishmallow that i made earlier! i’m honestly really happy with how it turned out, and felt that it would fit my new autumn aesthetic nicely! 


Spoiler: what detra looks like irl


----------



## sleepydreepy

it is me everyday, cute but annoyed


----------



## Midoriya

Now that it’s the second half of October and I was getting tired of my old aesthetic, I changed it up!  Now it’s Izuku Midoriya and Ochaco Uraraka in their ghost and witch costumes respectively.  It also matches my new signature!  On the left in the sig are Kaminari and Bakugo and on the right are Todoroki and Tenya Iida.  Truly a spooktacular time!   



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mutti

My avatar is of my favourite villager (coco) discovering isabelle who was my favourite new character in New Leaf arriving at the island a little tired.
 I love AC fan art on pintrest, sadly i dont know the artist as i love to follow ac artists


----------



## Hanif1807

My Avatar is my AC character drawn by me. That's all



Mutti said:


> My avatar is of my favourite villager (coco) discovering isabelle who was my favourite new character in New Leaf arriving at the island a little tired.
> I love AC fan art on pintrest, sadly i dont know the artist as i love to follow ac artists



The artist is @senrotou on Twitter


----------



## Alienfish

It's an 'alien betta' basically. Tried googling for nice alien fish pics, sadly most were stock images that cost like £200 to use LOL.


----------



## Bugs

Just updated my avatar today, it's a Hercules Beetle on a green pumpkin, for Halloween  Pumpkins are my favourite thing about this time of year!


----------



## towki

mine's just an actual photo of me trying to use my laptop


----------



## Kattea

Ayumi from the game Corpse Party in preparation for Halloween.


----------



## ryuk

i changed it back to an old avatar i used to use bc it’s perfect for the spooky season imo
(kirie from uzumaki) i also have the sig to match :~)

changed it again bc i love chaos


----------



## Serabee

Just updated mine to my Halloween one from last year... I considered making a new Halloween one, but I forgot how much I ADORE this one  Definitely one of the best, if not the best, avatars I've done on Harv's island... and possibly the prettiest pic, IMO, that I've taken on his island overall!

...I mostly posted here to gush/show off


----------



## UnendingHope

Morgana from Persona 5 my favorite kitty


----------



## StardustDandelion

It’s my character in New Horizons with a Halloween themed background.


----------



## The Orange

I love Phineas and Ferb, Green is my favorite color, and I am obsessed with Platypi. :3 

(I know some would argue that Platypusses is the correct plural, but I like Platypi. It rolls off the tongue, where as the other feels more like you chewed up the word and spit it out unceremoniously into a napkin like a toddler discovering a food they hate.)


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Wellllll... It was ORIGINALLY Chii from Chobits. I love her SO much.

However, since it's getting closer 'n closer to Halloween, I changed it to my beloved angel, Rengoku! In his 'lil Halloween costume ;w; His colors definitely fit the autumn and even Halloween aesthetic, almost! He's such a gem! Look at him! SOOO stinkin' cute! ><


----------



## AlyssaAC

Getting ready for Halloween, cause why not? This is one of my favorite pictures for Halloween. The kitty is waaaay too cute!


----------



## inazuma

a cute sasha fanart! she will soon replace raymond and marshal.. behold! also she is just so cute!!! ikr?


----------



## Bon Bonne

booyah
it's me booyahing in Salmon Run


----------



## xSuperMario64x

in light of Halloween officially being 10 days away and TBT's annual event coming up soon, I wanted to change my avatar to something a little more spooky/festive


----------



## nekomimi

funny business casual cat go brrrr


----------



## Merielle

I'm switching to a Halloween theme for a little while, and thought this little official Halloween chibi of Cardia from Code: Realize would be perfect!!  It also helped me settle on what backdrop to get hehehe


----------



## skarmoury

Aya from Bandori because that one Pastel*Palettes Halloween event had super good card designs! I initially wanted Hina's devil card as a pfp bc it's super cute but it looked weird when i cropped it as an icon idk LOL


----------



## Brumbo

Funny fellers little bompers wacky wigglers


----------



## magicaldonkey

an old photo of eirik and erlend from kings of convenience

..because i love them?


----------



## nocctea

mine is a screencap of sapphire from steven universe, which is my favorite cartoon of all time  her and garnet are my favorite characters, and i adore what they represent. i downloaded a bunch of cute screencaps of her and this one has a soft sad girl aesthetic, which i think kinda fits me right now lol


----------



## Izrael

My avatar is just an old drawing I made for my OC Cicero 

With Halloween approaching, I may change it to something spoopier.​


----------



## Foreverfox

The cat that will always have a soft spot in my heart, Kuroneko, from Trigun, the first anime I ever saw


----------



## Anj2k6

It's my fursona Serenity! (Pfp drawn by me)
They're very special to me and represent the parts of myself I wish I had. 
Made the concept art for them in 2017 and they've been refined into what they are now!   
I can't wait to get a fursuit of them made


----------



## skweegee

It's Buizel, because Buizel. And it also might have something to do with the fact that I'm currently a bit obsessed with Buizel at the moment. This particular shot is from the Pokemon Manaphy movie.


----------



## VanitasFan26

A picture of Sora when he finally got into Super Smash Ultimate. So happy for him!


----------



## Croconaw

skweegee said:


> It's Buizel, because Buizel. And it also might have something to do with the fact that I'm currently a bit obsessed with Buizel at the moment. This particular shot is from the Pokemon Manaphy movie.


I love Buizel. I wanted to use him in addition to my Totodile (which I had obtained through a trade thanks to a friend, because obsession), but I didn’t want to have two water types. Still, I used both anyway. I love water types in general.


----------



## Dunquixote

My avatar is of Machi from Skyward Sword; @jadetine made me this!  Pay no attention to the user title; I’m still trying to think of something and just put the first think that popped in my head down.  From the bit I saw of the Skyward Sword streams, I have to say Machi is my favorite. The whole chat was gushing over how cute the kikwis were and I couldn’t help but feel the same way.  I need more avatars to switch between so I thought it would be nice to have Machi as one of them.


----------



## DarthGohan1

My original avatar from Nsider before it closed down


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

_No further explanation needed_


----------



## LambdaDelta

****post tier set (yay, crossposting)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I guess I forgot to post here lol

I love Luigi's Mansion and this 2D art style, and to celebrate Halloween I've decorated my avatar and signature with official art from LM3


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

mine is another version of my endless collection of Gladys art by me. I wanted to kinda match my lineup but that didn't work too well sadly, but I still love it. I like changing my avatar often.


----------



## xara

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> mine is another version of my endless collection of Gladys art by me. I wanted to kinda match my lineup but that didn't work too well sadly, but I still love it. I like changing my avatar often.



i actually think it matches your lineup really well! i always love seeing your art — it’s so cute!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

xara said:


> i actually think it matches your lineup really well! i always love seeing your art — it’s so cute!


ahh thank you so much! you're too kind


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's King Boo, and he hates you


----------



## TalviSyreni

It’s a mermaid tail because like my title says I’m a mermaid at heart.


----------



## daringred_

mine is my oc claire as a catgirl so i could get into the halloween spirit a little better. (and also because i wanted a change lmao, so it'll probably stay after that too.)


----------



## vanivon

airi momoi from project sekai! i participated in the localization's beta test and i really liked airi & really loved this card in particular, so i wanted to use it. + i tend to coordinate icons across websites and this is currently my twitter icon as well


----------



## Midoriya

It’s Izuku Midoriya wearing a bucket hat in the movie _My Hero Academia: World Heroes Mission_.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my favorite Super Mario enemy, only topped by Chain Chomps and Snifits


----------



## mocha.

My ac character having her first coffee at the roost!! (accompanied by a coffee gif I drew in my sig)
It’s good to have Brewster back


----------



## Kumori

Fanart that I drew of villager OC x Eugene, shortly after she gave him the Big Smooches. Poor guy. He didn’t stand a chance.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

i just changed, mine is one i drew of merry because i love her<3


----------



## dragonair

Mine's my art of my FFXIV character!


----------



## droqen

It's a raccoon sprite I drew for a game I made about building a computer and entering cyberspace.

(You play as the raccoon, building a computer and entering cyberspace.)

_edit:: Also the green background is for a very silly reason: I was in a Discord call with a few other people and everyone else had green backgrounds and we were joking about me not matching so I changed it to match and then I never changed it back._


----------



## xara

just a lil something that i found through an acquaintance a while ago. i love the message of it (especially since it’s one that i’m trying very hard to learn lol), as well as the design and how vibrant it is!


----------



## King koopa

It's chef Franklin making some food for Thanksgiving! Wonder what he's making.... hopefully he let's us have seconds, or possibly thirds!


----------



## AlyssaAC

An avatar drawing of what my New Horizons character will look like once I obtain the clothing items and the new hairstyle. Started a fresh new island today, so I will need to unlock everything again, but that’s totally fine. ^-^


----------



## satine

Mine changes semi-frequently lol. Right now it's Elle Woods, the character from Legally Blonde. I picked her because I adore Elle Woods. I'm also applying for law school soon haha, so I'm trying to summon Elle Woods-esque luck for myself with application season.  Plus I just think she's super sweet and such a cute person!


----------



## Mokuren

My avatar is Komugi from hunter x hunter. The chimera ant arc destroyed me  I just love her!


----------



## mitfy

astro agender flag edit, done by bebbls-craft-blog on tumblr, with the character orbulon from warioware! he is just a funky little alien guy that doesn't know what gender is and i love him so much. i mean look at his human disguise. gnc king


----------



## TheWildShadow55

It's just Kirby with "drip", it gives off "This picture goes hard. Feel free to screenshot" energy


----------



## DaisyFan

Mine is Snoopy with a Christmas present. I'm getting ready for the holiday season!


----------



## Foreverfox

Back my favorite for now - Ninetales and Vulpix, representing mother and son for me. I will be drawing my first OC soon, so might put her up after it's done. She's already designed, just needs drawn!


----------



## jambouree

my avatar is a blurry jpeg of a creature called a triffid! i first heard about what they were in the Courtney Barnett song History Eraser, one of the last lines is "and in the taxi home, i'll sing you a triffids song". for the longest time i thought she was saying "tripping song" which has a very different connotation lol, but when i looked up the lyrics i had no idea what triffids were. i googled it and turns out they're these funny little guys that have a whole movie about them. i like the weird creepy plant monster vibes of it all


----------



## xSuperMario64x

mitfy said:


> astro agender flag edit, done by bebbls-craft-blog on tumblr, with the character orbulon from warioware! he is just a funky little alien guy that doesn't know what gender is and i love him so much. i mean look at his human disguise. gnc king
> View attachment 411559


I love orbulon lol, one of the best warioware characters for sure


----------



## DragonAceSg7

The icon I use over most of my online presence.  A pick of my desk with the art I commissioned for a friend, my little bat that's been in every online icon for years, and of course, my Toshi Plushie.  That is a plush of Toshiro Hitsugaya from Bleach.  His original outfit was the stupid school uniform from Earth and well, it got dirty and worn over the years so he's actually in stuff that would fit a standard build a bear, a t-shirt, and shorts that are way too big for him.  And my Toshiro Neneroid because Toshi is my favorite and kind of sort of a mascot for me online.


----------



## StrawberriCottage

A fairy... Idk


----------



## Croconaw

This picture of Croconaw goes as far back as my YouTube channel that I no longer use. I associate this specific picture of Croconaw with my online presence now. I go by Killer Croconaw on some other sites I use. It’s a play on words of _Killer Croc_ and _Croconaw._

Croconaw has become apart of me overtime, although I’m not much of a Pokémon fan anymore. I think I grew out of it, but I have a special place in my heart for my favorite Pokémon.


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

i just like sakura miku a lot and this figure in particular


----------



## Nkosazana

Yoruichi from bleach, i loved her in the anime and manga, shes one of my favorite characters and shes a melanin queen so ofc i love her xD


----------



## Regalli

Tropical Rouge Precure’s Sango, from a distance shot in the haunted house episode where they didn’t go into much detail on her face because it wouldn’t be seen at closeup and it’s a pretty short shot. I thought it looked adorable.


----------



## Foreverfox

I know I just posted on this yesterday, but changed it to this beautiful art from @SinnerTheCat


----------



## Tianna

It's my fursona drawn by monstermeds on DeviantArt


----------



## xSuperMario64x

a screenshot of my player with Harriet, since she's one of my favorite NPCs and I'm really happy she's back in New Horizons ☺


Spoiler: full pic


----------



## magicaldonkey

basically a new photo of eirik and erlend from kings of convenience


----------



## Bizhiins

Mine is Tetra from Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker. It’s one of my favorite games and is really nostalgic to me. I also relate/ related to tetra a lot. And my favorite compliment I ever got from someone is that I reminded them of tetra (they didn’t know how much I love the game either).


----------



## xSuperMario64x

changed it again lol, I'm making an avatar for myself rn so I'm using Sasha's poster as a placeholder <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finished my new avatar and I'm really happy with how it turned out <333

it's a drawing of my NH player and Sasha, the latter of whom wants to go exploring around the island. they were both really fun to draw but Sasha especially was cause I love drawing anthro lol


----------



## JulianSG16

It's a picture of my Animal Crossing dude in his fortune-telling room.
I miss sending friends random Tarot readings in the mail...


----------



## shendere

mine is fanart of kazuha kaedehara from genshin impact i drew. he's one of my most beloved characters in there.


----------



## Anitagonist

My avatar is of Inuyasha & Kagome from the hit anime and manga "Inuyasha" reasoning I have it is bc it's a very precious series to me


----------



## Bok_Choy

Allow me to explain: it is a letter B. One may wonder why I made such an artistic choice. The answer is simple: Idk how to change it to a picture of boy choy :””)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bok_Choy said:


> Allow me to explain: it is a letter B. One may wonder why I made such an artistic choice. The answer is simple: Idk how to change it to a picture of boy choy :””)


click on your profile and then your avatar, you can change it there 



Spoiler: steps












the picture will automatically upload once you select it


----------



## Bagelbagon

you raided kirb’s fridge ლ(ಠ_ಠ ლ)


----------



## Beanz

a very mischievous mint, she’s planning to do awful things.


----------



## tinysaiph

hedgehogs ;w; (i saw this picture on tumblr and i required it)


----------



## Holla

It's an extremely emotional moment from Fire Emblem Awakening. I'm not going to go into details as that's spoiler territory even if it's a 8 or so year old game now. Gets me every time.


----------



## SugarMage

Mine's my current passport photo in ACNH
The Wallopoid is probably my fave gyroid - he absolutely looses it to every KK song haha.


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

picture i took in acnh, on the island i had before the reset last november!  it looks like coach and i are holding hands and having a nice little friends moment by the river.  couldn't resist using it, hee


----------



## funnycoolyeahgirl2021

mine is literally just ione cuz she's my favorite 2.0 villager


----------



## TheWildShadow55

The temporary kirby drip pfp is now gone, so my new pfp is an amazing commission done by @starlipie of my island rep being himself


----------



## boring

ring: someone is at ur door
its me. I'm at your door.


----------



## Stikki

It's Marin from Link's Awakening, as she looked in the gameboy versions. Represents a new island theme.


----------



## Midoriya

This commission was in the works for awhile, but it’s finally done!  It’s an image of Midoriya in Barry’s outfit from Diamond/Pearl/Platinum/Brilliant Diamond/Shining Pearl with a Chimchar!  Chimchar was my very first Pokemon in the games, so this artwork is really special to me.  Drawn by the talented @Totoroki , bestest of Hom Hom friends!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Ichiban

its that time of year


----------



## EmmaFrost

Tangy just genuinely makes the best faces. She’s side eyeing me and judging me in my own home here. The audacity.


----------



## boring

im not explaining it, it explains itself


----------



## Merielle

Switched back to some official art of Cardia from Code: Realize!  Going with her Wintertide Miracles outfit this time for my Christmas aesthetic. ❄


----------



## ecstasy

its December and i love fnaf so christmas mangle it is


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wanna use that avatar that someone made for me years ago, a pic of Waluigi with a photoshopped Santa hat on, but the pic is on my computer so until I'm not lazy and actually get it im using one of the funniest clips from any spongebob episode ever.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I drew the Matryoshka Doll collectible come to life as a princess! The snow bunnies are her precious friends ❄ I also did my best on the Aurora Sky and Festive Bells. Overall very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Midoriya

Lmaoooo, I’m not even sure how I found this to be honest, but it’s hilarious.  It’s a gif of the dance from the anime Konosuba, except it’s Midoriya and Todoroki dancing instead.  hAHAHAH!!



Spoiler: full size













Spoiler: original Konosuba dance


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ it didn't last 


I found the Santa Waluigi avatar on my computer finally lol let's goooo


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

chicken. i want a chicken. also, connected it to my collectible colours.


----------



## Hype

Mine is a cat witch from Spyro Year of the Dragon.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Foreverfox

Mine is for winter: Winter Zelda.


----------



## DaisyFan

Daisy in a holiday outfit.


----------



## Asiimov

My fursona, specifically in his lynx form at the moment.


----------



## ```

I drew a festive drawing of my island representative opening her gift on Christmas. I had lots of fun designing this drawing for the holiday season!


----------



## Midoriya

Funnily enough, this avatar/pfp image is _not _a fan edit.  During the most recent season of _My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia _there was a Christmas episode around the end of the first half of the season. The episode was absolutely adorable and hilarious with Eri mixing up the holidays and the heroes having a good time. It’s a must watch episode, even though it’s pretty much filler. This image is from that.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## shells

Just Ranpo Edogawa from Bungo Stray Dogs : P


----------



## Bob Zombie

I just think my felt Count von Count submission for the Halloween contests was cute!  He was my favorite as a kid watching sesame street.


----------



## Croconaw

Mine is Croconaw, obviously. I already stated the reason for this specific picture but wanted to keep my post on topic.


nthylton said:


> I just think my felt Count von Count submission for the Halloween contests was cute!  He was my favorite as a kid watching sesame street.


I just noticed that was your submission and not an actual picture. That’s insane. From a distance, it looks like a cartoon, and I had thought it was before remembering the event task.


----------



## Darkesque_

The Ghost of TBT Christmas :3


----------



## ecstasy

springtrap looking festive


----------



## Holla

I started playing Tales of Vesperia with my S/O recently and I've been playing as Estelle specifically. I'm really liking her selfless caring personality plus she's a support character which I always enjoying playing as. So I found some art of her in a Santa outfit to match the current festive times.



Spoiler: Here is what her normal outfit looks like


----------



## Shoutarous

Mine is just an Animal Crossing version of an idol game cover I like ^^


----------



## Wiimfiuser

...I like TWEWY.



ok bye


----------



## Mr_Persona

This is my avatar because it is like my signature. I always have something Persona related on 95% of my "social media" accounts.

Update
Not Persona anymore. Christmas time


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Mine is Keroppi from sanrio! He has always been my favorite sanrio character and he is adorable!!  I love his new voice actor in the hello kitty and friends super cute adventure youtube series!


----------



## OLoveLy

my current avatar is a commission from deerhalia. :3
i really love the cozy and warm color of her works, i am so happy how my little babi stitches looks so comfy and adorable! ;-;


----------



## Bluelady

Got rid of my holiday avatar in exchange for this one. I think that it'll be my new "I don't have a favorite character in mind at the moment." Plus it reminds me a bit of LA.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Something I drew for the seasonal signatures event. Might stick with this for a while since I'm too lazy to change lol


----------



## mintmaple

I got a nice picture with my favourite AC villager, Mint before she got up and walked away lol


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Needed a festive avatar for the Holiday Market so I drew on a hat!


----------



## Kaiaa

I like Nagisa from Clannad. I’ve had different variations of Nagisa, but most people know me by my avatar, so I don’t think I have any plans to change out Nagisa herself anytime soon. I’ve definitely thought about asking someone for a commissioned avatar of her in the near future though!


----------



## Chris

It's official artwork of a summoner from _Final Fantasy XIV Online_.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

at this point my WAH avatars need no explanation lol


----------



## -Lumi-

I have been so lucky to receive so much adorable art lately!! My avatar was previously my ACNH rep drawn by Mistreil and now I'm using a picture drawn by FlimsyAxe!!


----------



## King koopa

Just an attempt to make my oc hoppy as a lucky cat, or is it a lucky jackalope? Either way, happy new year from hoppy!


----------



## Firesquids

My resident rep Roxie of Avalar, as styled by secret Santa, the lovely @skarmoury 


Spoiler: full size since my avatar really doesn't do it justice


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Lucky Cat Mario wants your bells I mean coins


----------



## xara

just another pretty quote post that i found on instagram a while back, one that resonates with me a lot tbh.


----------



## bestfriendsally

it's a drawing that i did, of one of my most favourite plushes that i own, blacky ^.^


----------



## S.J.

bestfriendsally said:


> it's a drawing that i did, of one of my most favourite plushes that i own, blacky ^.^


Aww, it's so cute! I love the black and brown colouring.


----------



## bestfriendsally

S.J. said:


> Aww, it's so cute! I love the black and brown colouring.



thanks ^.^
would you like to see a pic of her in real life? :>  - 



Spoiler: blacky





 




 she's wearing her christmas cape i bought for her off of artbox, here :> *she's sitting on her tail, i've noticed just now here*


----------



## Izrael

It's a Warframe skin concept I did for a fan-made contest.


----------



## Holla

Cute art I found of female Robin from Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Hella

I hate Moose.

@Holla nice username lmao


----------



## Midoriya

Gif of Izuku Midoriya from MHA season five my friend made for me.


----------



## Azzy

Mine is a drawing of one of my Azzy personas ((one is a redhead and the other is a lilac haired devil)) watching the Northern Lights.

Although it will probably change to either an ACNH screenshot or another drawing sometime soon, lol.​


----------



## jotymisu

Itsuki Nakano -- best girl


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It's my own drawing of Blue from Blue's Clues and Poliwag from Pokemon in their winter aesthetic! If you already know, it's pretty obvious. But for those who don't know, Blue references to the team I was in during TBTWC 2021. As for Poliwag, it references the team I was in during Camp TBT 2021. 

What's funny is that both of them are blue representing the team of the same colour, and blue is my favourite colour, so they complement each other quite nicely. I keep talking about those two events even though it has been a long time since it has finished. I made a lot of fun memories during those times, so I hold them to my heart dearly.


----------



## g u a v a

it is rolf  being happy  and santa


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Lil' angel Rengoku being mysterious and hawt... I love him so much T^T

Might change it back to a picture of Chii from Chobits soon, though ;v;


----------



## Midoriya

Now it’s a render of Izuku Midoriya in his costume from the movie _My Hero Academia: World Heroes Mission_ as drawn by D4rkawaii on DeviantArt.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## King koopa

Now it's just hoppy and wishy with lots of pretty eggs


----------



## thefallenfruit

roald with an orange on his head.


----------



## Lmaze

I mean I do love classic Hip-hop and cross-stitching sooooo, it was perfect for me!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Avatar drawn by me  Mint and Ruby are neighbors and friends who share a common interest: flowers! While Mint takes care of her pink carnations, Ruby has a small taste of her blue violets because bunnies like to sample the delicious treats of nature~


----------



## bestfriendsally

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 425812​Avatar drawn by me  Mint and Ruby are neighbors and friends who share a common interest: flowers! While Mint takes care of her pink carnations, Ruby has a small taste of her blue violets because bunnies like to sample the delicious treats of nature~



so cute!! ^.^  




*did you see my messages, at all? :>  just wondering :> *


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I made this in like 5 seconds in Paint cause I recently bought a silver fox plush and I actually can't wait for him to come home   



Spoiler


----------



## AlyssaAC

Eevee, cause why not? I love Eevee and all of its evolutions.


----------



## _Donut_

Changed my avatar's winter version (put in storage together with the Christmas decorations) to my general version of him  
At the same time tried to put a more "Spring themed" signature together. It's still technically winter season but I'm pretty done with the cold and snow right about now, lol


----------



## Midoriya

It’s a chibi of Izuku Midoriya that I found that looks absolutely adorable.  It’s almost as if he’s peeking out to see what’s up on a day where the skies are clear and blue…


----------



## iiyyja

It's a cropped portrait by Izumi Kogahara. I tend to gravitate toward faceless silhouettes. I tweaked the colors a bit in Gimp to make it match my collectibles


----------



## Roxxy

Art from the amazing @The Pennifer  Bayside’s purple princesses


----------



## Midoriya

Rowlet has evolved into a Dartrix in my Pokemon Legends: Arceus game, so I thought why not have an avatar that represents that?  Ta-da!  I plan on commissioning someone for one that includes both Midoriya and Hisuian Decidueye as well for when he evolves again in my game.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Blink.

an absolute beauty of a commission from @soggy 
soggy definitely made my OC absolutely gorgeous and adorable. Even included pet snail, Soup ;~;


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Toon Link (aka The Hero of Winds) from The Legend of Zelda, holding up the Deku Leaf (an item from Wind Waker) with Makar hiding behind him. I found this online a while ago and it's so cute, plus it's about my favorite video game series. <3


----------



## wubkitten

It's Blathers (best character) but if he got his own super edgy guns-n-flames spinoff like _Shadow the Hedgehog._ I used it as the thumbnail on a GMod ****post where Blathers murders everyone.


----------



## Ichiban

my rep taking a nap


----------



## xSuperMario64x

brought this beauty back out, one of my absolute favorite drawings of mine (and that's saying a lot cause I've prob made a thousand drawings lol)


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new profile pic; it's my oc, punchy & lolly's future daughter, lila :> - https://www.deviantart.com/akarifan25/art/NH-Lila-punchy-and-lolly-s-future-daughter-856076624
i asked* *LittleMissPanda to make it for me ^.^


----------



## acnl_dragonfly

I like beetles. I think they look really cool.
The beetle on my profile picture is the Goliath Beetle which is my favorite species of beetle. 
I didn't take the picture myself, just a random photo of a Goliath beetle I found online I liked.


----------



## skarmoury

an artwork from @soggy ???? a gift from @Blink. ???????????
im gonna cry thank u both and goodbye 900 tbt for an animation avi, the still imagine does no justice to the prettiness of the animated sparkles.


----------



## CylieDanny

Stan and Kyle agreed that they were forever super best friends, and I miss my friend ^^ it was lovely seeing them over my birthday, but we still wish we could see each other more often.

Sure we play Stardew valley together, but its not the same as seeing each other in real life.

So Super best friend hugs


----------



## maddandrea

My avatar is just a picture of me that I took after I got back from getting my hair done hahaha. I wish I had a cooler answer, and also a reason for why I'm wearing sunglasses inside my house


----------



## Holla

Mine is of Akari and Rowlet from Pokemon Legends Arceus as I'm currently playing as the female protagonist and my starter was Rowlet.


----------



## Midoriya

Well, I was going to commission someone for Midoriya + Hisuian Decidueye art, but I managed to find two images of them that look good together.  Ta-da!  I may end up trying to add some sort of background to it later.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Pul

First image I saw on my computer...a little anticlimactic haha


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is sharing an apple with one of his best friends: Teru Teru!!!


----------



## DJ-Mika

Mine is art I made of my island rep with my two fav villagers Chief and Audie


----------



## bestfriendsally

the updated version of my profile pic that i asked LittleMissPanda to make for me ^.^  

punchy & lolly's future daughter, lila :> - https://www.deviantart.com/akarifan25/art/NH-Lila-punchy-and-lolly-s-future-daughter-856076624


----------



## ecstasy

they r characters from an fnaf fangame called Dayshift at freddys 
im pretty sure im the only one on here besides one other person who's such a huge fan of it so it probably looks random to most people but trust me it . makes sense sobs


----------



## Roxxy

Always come back to this one  by the beautiful and talented @jadetine (and gift by @SpaceTokki77 )


----------



## BrokenSanity

My avatar is a headshot drawing I drew of my OC "BrokenSanity" and yes in case you were wondering my username on TBT is the name of one of my OCs.
Edit: Oh also here's the full image in case anyone wanted to see it better: 



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

I‘m not normally one for shippings, but I thought this image of Izuku Midoriya + Hinata Hyuga was nice and reminds me a lot of my partner and myself.  Valentine’s Day is coming up, so I found it to be fitting.  ❤



Spoiler: full size











(also, side note, but my imgur has reached 1,000 images!!!   )


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Wanted something for Valentine's Day so I copied by favorite hair accessory from NL and changed the centerpiece to a heart!


----------



## moonbyu

i recently found out about toro inoue through a funny video i saw of him on insta (it honestly wasnt that funny it was just amusing to see him drink milk like a human). i watched a playthrough and i just love him so much

i also made him my sig picture because he deserves it


----------



## Jordan Marek

I work the night shift, this is me


----------



## xara

ichabod crane from _sleepy hollow (the tv series)_ has for some reason become my new comfort character, so that of course means i have to have him as my avatar for a while.


----------



## Sophie23

Mines the villager Maple from animal crossing because she’s my favourite villager even though I don’t have her yet


----------



## ecstasy

MichaeI said:


> they r characters from an fnaf fangame called Dayshift at freddys
> im pretty sure im the only one on here besides one other person who's such a huge fan of it so it probably looks random to most people but trust me it . makes sense sobs


now its two of the characters being GAY because theyre HOMOSEXUAL


----------



## Chris

My avatar is a screenshot from Darren Hayes' music video for _Let's Try Being in Love_. The image in my signature is from this video as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

when I saw everyone bringing out their valentines day avatars I was suddenly reminded of a Swapnote I made in like 2014 that I had to use for mine. it's a Walleye (an enemy from Super Mario 3D World) with the tanuki ears and tail and it says "Tanooki Walleye loves you too"


----------



## Midoriya

It's Chibs Midorbs that I somehow extracted from some others.  Just look at how cute it is.   



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi was reading with his friend Keroppe but the sun was so nice that they both fell asleep! Keroppi just woke up and realized he forgot to go home and get lunch


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's a section of my most recent art piece and I'm really happy about it so I made it my avatar 



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi, Teru Teru, and Krokero are having a nice relaxing chill day and enjoying the "holiday!" They also have some snacks and fell asleep


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

best art by blink :3


----------



## Alexis

mitsuri from demon slayer 
i like her a lot~


----------



## vinnie

I love Hyunjin from Stray Kids sooo yeah


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

vinnyyy said:


> I love Hyunjin from Stray Kids sooo yeah


is that a boy band or


----------



## vinnie

cola said:


> is that a boy band or


It's a kpop boy band lol


----------



## Shawna

Me and my F/O. :>


----------



## Foreverfox

My avatar is my Pocket Camp avatar drawn by the lovely @lana.  I'm completely obsessed with it!!


----------



## Midoriya

A cute Valentine's Izuku Midoriya + Ochako Uraraka avatar/pfp!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## BrokenSanity

New drawing I did of my OC but she isn't wearing her hat this time(it's hard to draw her hat)


Spoiler: Full Size


----------



## TurnipBell20

Mine is my Animal Crossing character wearing her current outfit.


----------



## Stil

Not at all boy


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

its from an anti nft site


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi found a clover


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is setting up a tea party with chiky for Pompompurin!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

james the red engine


----------



## Alienfish

It's Yamapi. I can't write out his actual name cause it gets censored go figure, but yeah I really like this pic, yamapi with nekopi


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Alienfish said:


> It's Yamapi. I can't write out his actual name cause it gets censored go figure, but yeah I really like this pic, yamapi with nekopi


jbames no like kpop


----------



## Alienfish

nost said:


> jbames no like kpop


it's j-pop, specifically a guy who was with johnny's entertainment back in the days.


----------



## gigii

yamei one of my fav singers w/ a pan ring representing my flag


----------



## VanitasFan26

It's Vanitas from Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep without his mask on.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Alienfish said:


> it's j-pop, specifically a guy who was with johnny's entertainment back in the days.


jbames looks down upon you foolish mortals, you pop loving fools with your /j's and /srs and stanning, i will take over this feeble world


----------



## Alienfish

nost said:


> jbames looks down upon you foolish mortals, you pop loving fools with your /j's and /srs and stanning, i will take over this feeble world


lol what this is a completely different thing lmao.

anyway back to topic, if you don't like my pfp you dont lol


----------



## King koopa

Just a drawing of the son of the  infamous save file destroying dog, Brutus Jr! We don't know if he's as bad as his dad, but rumor has it that if you talk to him, some bad luck is waiting to be had!


----------



## Midoriya

It's another Izuku Midoriya + Ochako Uraraka picture (matches my aesthetic well)!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi and Teru Teru saw something in the sky?!??!!? WHAT IS IT??!?!?!?!? We will never know because the letters cover it up


----------



## vinnie

It's my old insta pfp that I changed, then I lost the picture somehow and couldn't find it. Then the other day, I found it at random and was like "holy crap- that's _the _picture" so yeah


----------



## shells

Ranpo Edogawa from BSD <33 I love him so much


----------



## Shawna

Myco said:


> Not at all boy


A godly episode from a godly shoe :,)


----------



## Midoriya

Now that we're getting out of February and into March, I'm stepping away from the Valentine's avatars.  Found this really nice looking fan art of Izuku Midoriya that is more cartoon-style.  Looks pretty good with the rest of my aesthetic too.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Shawna

Midoriya said:


> Now that we're getting out of February and into March, I'm stepping away from the Valentine's avatars.  Found this really nice looking fan art of Izuku Midoriya that is more cartoon-style.  Looks pretty good with the rest of my aesthetic too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: full size


Suiting for St. Patrick's day too


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's the official Majora's Mask 3D artwork, since it's my favorite Zelda game. :]
(Not like my custom title quoting the Happy Mask Salesman was obvious enough...)


----------



## Holla

Mine is Moon Elf by Riikka Sophia Riekkinen. She is an OC of the artist's and I absolutely love her. I always loved elves and nighttime. Also the main colours of blue and purple has got to be one of my favourite colour combinations of all time.

This artwork has also been officially licensed by Diamond Art Club for a diamond painting kit. Which I happen to be working on presently. (I'll update this with my progress if I remember to take a picture later haha).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi went to Hello Kitty's café and she said that today is free burger day! Well, KEROPPI DONT TAKE TOO MANY OR YOU WILL GET A TUMMY ACHE. WAIT SOMEONE STOP HIM


----------



## Livvy

Mine is from the mini-series called Over the Garden Wall. One of my favorite shows.  I've not updated it since I've joined Belltree. lol


----------



## MelanieScribbles

It's something I drew myself, and a self-portrait: I've really been using this icon since forever. I'm a digital artist, but I sometimes do draw on actual paper. I have these nice alcohol markers and I absolutely love them, so I'm always looking for an excuse to use them more. I'm a generally confident person, but kind of shy about people actually watching me draw in real life. So my icon is expressing that: it's supposed to be me in this classic anime 'oh no' embarrassed kind of pose while holding a sketchbook. 

I'm fine with recording my digital drawing process, and I even want to start an art channel on Youtube at some point. But people _always_ comment whenever you're drawing in public in real life. It's somehow always something negative, extremely rude, and I'm just generally not that good at confronting people on that due to past trauma. But the thing they're actually saying really goes to show that they usually know absolutely nothing about basic creative processes. Because you know it's something like them telling you that your sketch looks too gray and needs some more colour!  Like, it's _clearly_ still a work in progress, did they not see my pencil move while they were saying that? I'm always looking for an actually polite way to explain that the drawing is not done yet.

...Needless to say, there's a reason I don't draw in public anymore.  I usually only work on my actual, physical drawings at home. But I've still kind of kept the icon around, since it still describes an aspect of my personality.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's a picture I took of my two beanie baby bears, Clover and Sakura, being the best of buddies  they're a truly lovely pair.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi got a Yo-Yo!!! He loves it so much!!


----------



## King koopa

Just kourage, hope, and mc bro with their new red panda and tiger hybrid friend Miko!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Tried to make clover boppers but it didn't turn out well oops, at least Easter/Bunny Day is right around the corner!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

chicken. a spinoff of the one I drew for my exes Christmas gift bag. it's a cute chicken that reminds me of him, because we are pretty good friends nowdays. it's bittersweet I guess!


----------



## CrazyMario64

Mine is Apollo holding a Star Fragment! I live Apollo so no matter how many times i change my pfp, Apollo’s going to be in it!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

StarlitGlitch said:


> Tried to make clover boppers but it didn't turn out well oops, at least Easter/Bunny Day is right around the corner!


All of your Avatars are so good like omgg


----------



## CrazyMario64

Mr_Keroppi said:


> All of your Avatars are so good like omgg


thx


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Its Keroppi and all of his friends and family! They all live in Donut Pond! You can see our houses! *Now you know why my location is Donut Pond!!!*


----------



## Roxxy

I am lost for words atm  my beautiful and amazingly talented  friend Renn commissioned me this gorgeous pfp from the amazingly talented @Blink. ❤

I feel so blessed, honestly I don’t post many personal things but today has been one of the hardest days in my life.  @jadetine thank you, you have no idea how much this means to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've posted abt this avatar before but it's been one of my favorite screenshots for over a decade (it's a beta screenshot from Paper Mario Sticker Star) and I still love it to this day


----------



## Midoriya

It's Deku Bunny, the hoppiest one of 'em all!  Hehe, Deku Bunny live to serve!!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Azzy

Mine is an image I made on picrew of my AC character Azzy =33 
This is the second one I've used a dress-up/character designed for since I've hit a little wall with my artwork >-> 
And I feel like my ACNH pictures don't turn out as well as I'd like them to TT_TT


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Keroppi and Teru Teru saw something in the sky?!??!!? WHAT IS IT??!?!?!?!? We will never know because the letters cover it up


Again!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's Young Link (one of my all-time favorite Links, apart from Toon Link) from TLoZ. ^^
(I honestly have no idea whether it's the one from OoT or MM.)


----------



## BrokenSanity

I've been wanting to draw this for so long and I finally did! I drew Shiny Greninja wearing a white hoodie and jeans with headphones playing a switch and then I decided to draw some pizza since that's my favorite food and a frog since frogs are my favorite animal and I drew my flags with my pronouns in the corner.
R.I.P I forgot to draw Greninja's webbing on it's hands and feet 


Spoiler: Full Size


----------



## Sophie23

Mine is my Acnh Resident


----------



## DerpyOnion

Mine is my character in New Horizons. I made it myself, and think it turned out pretty well!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's Box Cat from Cat Game, the mobile game that I'm currently obsessing over. It's probably my favorite in-game cat! >w<


----------



## CrazyMario64

KING APOLLO


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppa and Keroppi are having some nice quality time together! They are going fishing! THEY ARE SO CUTE TOGETHER


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's a custom cat I made on a Cat Game dress-up thing I found online!








						Cat Game - The Cats Dressup! ~ meiker.io
					

Make your own Cat Game Cat using art from Mino Game's very own Cat Game!  Customize your cat, clothes and room.  For more Cat Game visit @ilovecatgame on i...




					meiker.io


----------



## xara

it’s a piece of ‘chibi’ easter bunny celeste art that i made for spring/easter. i’m honestly so proud of how it turned out!


----------



## 22lexi

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Keroppa and Keroppi are having some nice quality time together! They are going fishing! THEY ARE SO CUTE TOGETHER


twin


----------



## Goshi

Mine's currently Snap from Chalkzone, but is probably subject to change soon.

*Edit:* Now it's Johnny Joestar from JJBA, it's been a while since I changed it lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is very happy because all of his hard work payed off! He got a 100% A+ on his Math test! I thought this was very fitting because I did the same thing this morning!!!!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

stolen off of tumblr


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Its Saint Patrick's day so Sanrio friends are having fun!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

im not a brony dont fight me .w.


----------



## randomforeignguy

I was dressed like donnie darko for halloween


----------



## Neprezi

Didn't know what to put as my avatar so I just drew my villager


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I wont change it again for a few days this time lol!

It is Keroppi, Pikki, and Koroppi being cute!!


----------



## vinnie

It's just an avatar I made based on my irl self.


----------



## TheDuke55

I really should just change my avatar, I've had it for the longest time. Or maybe my username. Neither of the two really match all that much lol. I think at the time I just jotted something down for my user since I needed one and then it told me that TheDuke was already in use so I just hit 55 at random.

I can't even remember why I used that name tbh.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

TheDuke55 said:


> I really should just change my avatar, I've had it for the longest time. Or maybe my username. Neither of the two really match all that much lol. I think at the time I just jotted something down for my user since I needed one and then it told me that TheDuke was already in use so I just hit 55 at random.
> 
> I can't even remember why I used that name tbh.


I feel like your iconic now lol!


----------



## Flicky

Malroth from the Dragon Quest series. The background is actually just a random (and honestly very boring) screenshot I took from the game, with a brick texture running through it just because.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I took the image from the Splatoon X Sanrio Crossover and edited it so that it looks even cuter!!!! I also added a background!!!


----------



## vinnie

It's an OC that I made back about a year ago. I love him so much, he's definitely my favorite OC I've made throughout the years.


----------



## Eevees

I just like eevee lol


----------



## Seastar

It's Elfilin from Kirby and the Forgotten Land. I wasn't really expecting myself to do this after months of switching it between Callie and Marie, but here we are!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's Dogman! Not much to say here, I just like the character. XP


----------



## Alyx

I wanted to have Castiel from Supernatural, and I happened to find this slightly confusing image... He just looks so cute, doesn't he?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I changed it again lol! I have so many pictures and I love to switch!!! Here Keroppi is enjoying a nice ice cold pink lemonade with his bestie Teru Teru!


----------



## Holla

I was feeling Easter vibes and I'm excited for the release of Splatoon 3 later this year and I found this cute artwork of Callie and Marie ready for Easter. So yeah.


----------



## Lumos

After making my signature, I figured I'd be as well updating the PFP; my island is named after my cat, so there she is


----------



## Midoriya

It's bunny Venti from Genshin Impact!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Merielle

Sisi from Code: Realize is just keeping an eye on things for today, nothing to be concerned about.  Carry on.


----------



## xara

i’m taking this whole kirby joke a bit too seriously for someone who has never once played a kirby game LOL. the artwork is pretty stinkin’ cute, though.


----------



## Midoriya

Ayooo, it's me, Kirby Venti!!  Kirby has now become a bard!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's Kirby if he turned into Dog Man! I made it myself, and I figured that it would be fitting with today's theme. :] And it's only slightly cursed!


----------



## Bunnieys

g o r l


----------



## Yanrima~

It's the Magolor icon from Star Allies. Fitting for a now Kirby forum!


----------



## Dunquixote

I just changed my avatar to the adorable artwork that @LittleMissPanda made for me ; it’s of my late kitty wearing the chicken hat that I always put on her . I may change my user title later when and if I think of something better. I thought of the old fable Chicken Little and so I changed my title based on that and the fact my cat wasn’t little (she was a skinny cat before she passed and even when she was healthier in her younger years, she wasn’t very muscular; she was a lot fluffier too ).


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> I just changed my avatar to the adorable artwork that @LittleMissPanda made for me ; it’s of my late kitty wearing the chicken hat that I always put on her . I may change my user title later when and if I think of something better. I thought of the old fable Chicken Little and so I changed my title based on that and the fact my cat wasn’t little (she was a skinny cat before she passed and even when she was healthier in her younger years, she wasn’t very muscular; she was a lot fluffier too ).


stoppp i forgot about the chicken hat . my heart can’t handle this, man. what a beautiful girl, and such adorable artwork as well. <3


----------



## Firesquids

A Squishy from Kirby.
Changed it for yesterday's shenanigans but I'm kind of digging its vibe so I think I'll leave it for a bit.


----------



## Merielle

Now that April Fool's is over, I'm back to official artwork of Cardia from Code: Realize!  l played around with the colors this time for the rainbow-y effect.


----------



## Midoriya

It's a gif of Venti from Genshin Impact now!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## ```

Since it's Spring and Easter is coming up soon, I found an old picture that I drew from Art Academy Home Studio on my Wii U back when Miiverse was active. It's a cute drawing depicting a basket full of eggs, a bunny, and a Peeps candy hiding in the basket.


----------



## King koopa

Just kourage, hope and miko posing as the elderly red pandas! Miko's tail can't be seen on my avatar, but you can see it on the original picture :


----------



## vinnie

It's Glamrock Freddy and Gregory.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

dvd cover


----------



## vinnie

i'm going back and forth between different fnaf pfps because I love a lot of them. right now it's foxy because he's the first animatronic I ever really liked. i'd actually say he's my favorite.


----------



## Midoriya

It's Venti getting ready to shoot an arrow in Genshin Impact!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is already finding some eggs!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's a Tenko from the game _Toukiden: Kiwami._ Tenko are kitsune (fox spirits) and are very cute and friendly. They like to nap and are naturally curious of humans, even helping them with daily tasks such as delivering goods and mail. I chose this particular picture as my avatar so that it matches my signature. Spring blossoms herald the arrival of spring~


----------



## vinnie

it's Withered Bonnie now


----------



## QueenCobra

It's one of the first pics on Google Images I found while searching "female king cobra" and apparently they aren't called queen cobras lol. (But they should be!)


----------



## xara

vinnie said:


> it's Withered Bonnie now


withered bonnie was lowkey one of my favourite parts of the second game tbh, but i’ve always felt so bad for him. they could’ve at least given him his face back before giving up on trying to restore the old animatronics lol. love the new avatar! ^^


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

genderbent ddlc dont ask, and if you do wanna, too bad lol


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Vinyl Scratch from mlp :3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

When I last posted in this thread, my avatar was the Dog Man Kirby art I made for April Fool's. But alas, I have ultimately decided to switch back to my fave Dog Man avatar.

Also, my friend dared me to use Ankha Zone for my avatar for a day. Not sure if it's a good idea though, despite being cropped so you don't see any naughty bits.  I'd love to have a Mitzi avatar, though! And thank god there's no Mitzi Zone. XD But I love my Dog Man avatar too much. 



Spoiler: The (cropped) Ankha Zone pic my friend wanted me to use ;w;


----------



## BrokenSanity

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> When I last posted in this thread, my avatar was the Dog Man Kirby art I made for April Fool's. But alas, I have ultimately decided to switch back to my fave Dog Man avatar.
> 
> Also, my friend dared me to use Ankha Zone for my avatar for a day. Not sure if it's a good idea though, despite being cropped so you don't see any naughty bits.  I'd love to have a Mitzi avatar, though! And thank god there's no Mitzi Zone. XD But I love my Dog Man avatar too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The (cropped) Ankha Zone pic my friend wanted me to use ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436509


Yeah... I can see why you hate "Ankha Zone" now 
Not sure what kind of art style you like or whatever but I found you a cute Mitzi avatar to use if your looking for one 



Spoiler


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

BrokenSanity said:


> Yeah... I can see why you hate "Ankha Zone" now
> Not sure what kind of art style you like or whatever but I found you a cute Mitzi avatar to use if your looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436510


That is so cute!! I think I used that pic for another site, but changed it because I thought it was too 'pixelated'. XD Ah well, ya can't be picky. I'll def consider it! :]


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'd love to have a Mitzi avatar, though!


here u go lol




this was a pic I drew for the 2020 fair so it's a bit old but still cute :3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

xSuperMario64x said:


> here u go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was a pic I drew for the 2020 fair so it's a bit old but still cute :3


aaaaaa that's so cute  I think I will use it right now, actually! (If you don't mind, but then again I'm assuming that you're letting me lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> aaaaaa that's so cute  I think I will use it right now, actually! (If you don't mind, but then again I'm assuming that you're letting me lol)


totally fine! just remember to link my profile or art gallery in your signature or about me :3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My avatar is some art of Mitzi that xSuperMario64x made! (Not directly for me since they made it way before I joined this site, but they offered and gave me permission to use it.) I also decided to switch back to the Majora's Mask signature that Mr_Keroppi made for me. 

Edit: Almost forgot to add some pics. 


Spoiler



The quality seemed to drop when I Dr. Shrunk the images, but I promise they're not as crunchy. XD


----------



## Midoriya

Changed my avatar (and the rest of my aesthetic) to match the pinkness of the forums!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I changed my profile to be extra sanrio eastery!!! I hope I can save up another 40 TB because then I can get one of those ADORABLE backdrops! I love easter and im so happy that the forums give Easter such a big presence!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I changed my profile to be extra sanrio eastery!!! I hope I can save up another 40 TB because then I can get one of those ADORABLE backdrops! I love easter and im so happy that the forums give Easter such a big presence!!!



Just sent 40 TBT your way.  I don't have any use for it right now.  Enjoy!


----------



## BrokenSanity

As several other people are busting out their Easter profile pictures/aesthetics I decided to make a Easter avatar for fun
It's my OC BrokenSanity holding onto my favorite egg collectiable the Moonlight halloeaster egg(also matches her) and I gave her a gray ribbon on her head, this is the first time I've drawn her with her eyes open(They look like gray "X" eyes when their closed and red albino bunny eyes when their open but she can still see regardless if their open or closed lol) 
As for the rest of my aesthetic, I'm in the mood for using a orange color palette so I got out my orange signature Mr_Keroppi made for me and all the orange collectiables I own, the black famous mushroom? I felt like putting it on because it's my newest collectiable and black matches my avatar.


Spoiler: Full size of my current avatar


----------



## Chris

I pull out this same Dave avatar every Easter. It's tradition.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

a matching icon, but im alone.






IM NOT ALONE, YOU ARE!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is the new look for Sora for the new game Kingdom Hearts 4. I love it!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

applebloom....

 you spin me right round
right
round
baby
right
round


----------



## jadetine

No Easter egg decorating contest this year, but I still had to scratch that itch:


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

matching pfps <3

but im alone </3


----------



## vinnie

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> matching pfps <3
> 
> but im alone </3
> View attachment 436826


big sad </3


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

vinnie said:


> big sad </3


it is but now im cute rainbow dash <3


----------



## vinnie

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> it is but now im cute rainbow dash <3


nice! when i was younger, rainbowdash was always my favorite lol


----------



## petaltail

maya fey my beloved <3


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

another rainbow dash pfp, im sensing that i'll do this alot


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

it's pretty cold where i live so might aswell! i have a infinite supply of rainbow dash pfp's


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

A new easter picture with Keroppi, Den Den, and Teru Teru! They have already found so many eggies!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

oh btw, i might change my pfp every day


----------



## gigii

usahana in hot air balloon!


----------



## Merielle

It's official Easter artwork of Victor (plus the other love interests in chibi-form) from Code: Realize! c: Wanted to change my aesthetic for the egg hunt and use my Prismatic Glow backdrop a little.


----------



## xara

i don’t know about ya’ll, but my little easter black kitty and i are very excited for this year’s tbt egg hunt. 

i finally changed out of my april fool’s day avatar, @Venti — are you proud of me?


----------



## Chris

Chris said:


> I pull out this same Dave avatar every Easter. It's tradition.


Oops, looks like Dave got splatted! Thanks @Laudine!  



Spoiler: Immortalising this beauty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> i don’t know about ya’ll, but my little easter black kitty and i are very excited for this year’s tbt egg hunt.
> 
> i finally changed out of my april fool’s day avatar, @Venti — are you proud of me?


I miss your kirby avatar sm now


----------



## Newbiemayor

It looked fine in the photo editor but now that I put it on here I am deeply disturbed


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Changed it to Dog Man again! 
Why is the image so blurry tho-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Guys, you won't believe who it is...
D o g M a n. Oh, and also Li'l Petey.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Guys, you won't believe who it is...
> D o g M a n. Oh, and also Li'l Petey.
> View attachment 437788


okay but why is this so adorable I can't even


----------



## FoxFeathers

Just a fan of Monster Hunter.  Love the doggos and kitties.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I changed my avatar to the one @LittleMissPanda made for me because she is the best!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's Young Link from The Legend of Zelda!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's K.K. Slider, my favorite AC NPC! 
Wow it hasn't even been 24 hours and I'm already changing my avatar.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Its that time of the week for @Mr_Keroppi to change my super kawaii happy avatar!!! TODAY IT IS KEROPPI READING WITH HIS BESTIES TERU TERU AND DEN DEN


----------



## Alienfish

It's 'Lady' Oscar Francois de Jarjayes from The Rose of Versailles.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is Sora for the upcoming Kingdom Hearts 4 game. He has changed so much.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I just really like this GIF of Ridley using a computer, a bit too much to change it to an actual drawing of my OC that my username is named after, so it doesn't match but I do really love this avatar


Spoiler: Future Reference/Full Size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

ITS KEROPPI BUT HE IS AN ICECREAM! I edited it so it has a green background!


----------



## Foreverfox

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> applebloom....
> 
> you spin me right round
> right
> round
> baby
> right
> round


Like a record baby, right round, right round

Sorry, I had to, even though you posted that a couple weeks ago  I read that in the song tune and it was all over.


----------



## Holla

Feeling the hype from finally having a concrete date for Splatoon 3’s release so I naturally decked out my whole aesthetic to match. My avatar is artwork of the new protagonist with their little buddy.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is so content having an amazing picnic with Den Den!!


----------



## peachsaucekitty

it's rosalina, cause she is my favorite mario character and super awesome


----------



## Shawna

Dottie and Roper from Disney’s Planes!  I ship them like FedEx!!! <33333

A friend drew it for me a couple years! ^^


----------



## honeyaura

Just looks a bit like me I guess lol


----------



## Thebestcat10

It's a my little twin starts  outfit I just bought from someone


----------



## _Rainy_

I feel like this is self explanatory.


----------



## King koopa

It's a regal escorting dash the red panda to safety!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

Softie vibes lol


----------



## Midoriya

It's Venti holding a Cecilia flower!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## KitKat11

My pfp is just a pic I found on my phone my acnh character is wearing white with glasses a white backpack etc


----------



## xara

just some deer artwork that my mom found and saved for me since she knows how much i love deers! :’)  not sure how long i’ll keep this aesthetic for since it’s a bit too pastel for my liking, but i think it’s pretty cute for now! nice soft, pink vibes for the remainder of spring and mother’s day coming up! <33


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally changed my avatar after like 2 months lol

this is a drawing I made last night of Sterling, my silver fox OC. it's part of a reference sheet I'm making for him. I love him dearly so I wanted to set him as my avatar <3
(also he's my fursona now >//<)




Spoiler: for future ref


----------



## oddbear

mine is a hat in roblox because i just love it so much. i’ve had it on my roblox character for years


----------



## peachsaucekitty

i just finished drawing it and im super proud of it


----------



## Franny

psycho twitch streamer holds innocent burger hostage


----------



## BrokenSanity

This is one of my favorite Greninja images I've ever found, I got a little bit of a Greninja aesthetic going on here because I'm super happy my favorite Pokemon Greninja finally got another anime appearance after being absent for 254 episodes/5 years


Spoiler: Future reference/full size


----------



## peachsaucekitty

Franny said:


> psycho twitch streamer holds innocent burger hostage


i love jerma


----------



## kurainomori

My pfp is me with Rover.
I haven't seen him since New Leaf.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is surfing with Den Den!!! He also has a present that he is delivering to Usahana on the way! It was an Orange! @gigii


----------



## Shawna

My main OCs Orchia and Manton who are dating. I love them so much 

They actually used to belong to a friend of mine, and were shipped with other OCs he had. But he put them up for adoption and I claimed them both back in October 2021, gave them glow ups, and had them date! 

Orchia’s original name was Orchania, but I decided to shorten it. ^^

Note: Orchia is the pink fairy and Manton is the green demon. ^^


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

Just me being hyped for Splatoon 3


----------



## nyx~

It's my OC, Emiko, with Miya from the anime Sk8 the Infinity that I commissioned from someone on insta a little while back! She's one of my first OCs that I don't draw very often so I thought I'd give her some love here^^


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi has a message! "I am here to contact you about your car's extended warranty"


----------



## CrazyMario64

Mine is a cute Bunny Apollo


----------



## RemMomori

Mine is Ando Kensaku from the Wii game And-Kensaku because he is my favorite character at the moment <3


----------



## savvistyles

Mines Lucy from FairyTail, in her Taurus star dress form since I’m born in May and my astrology sign is Taurus so it makes sense


----------



## skweegee

I decided to try out a new avatar for a bit, just to see how I like it. This one is a screenshot of my favorite Pokemon and current obsession, Buizel, and was cropped from a still I found from the Diamond and Pearl anime yesterday that was too cute for me not to add to my ever-growing Buizel picture collection! Making it into an avatar was a snap decision so I'm not sure yet if I'll end up keeping it or just rolling back to my old one at some time in the near future. Only time will tell!

Non-cropped shot: Ash and Buizel (1.04MB)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this is a drawing made by Dolcisprinkles on DeviantArt! her art reminds me a lot of Lisa Frank which I _adore_, and I really love Birdo as a character, so this drawing is simply perfect <33


also kinda off-topic but I'm so happy Birdo is in Mario Party Superstars, since she, Daisy, Wario, and Waluigi are my favorite characters and I can have all four playing at once during a game


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is flying a kite with Den Den!! Also thank you @gigii for my amazing signature you made a while ago I love it!!!


----------



## Gene.

I've been replaying Final Fantasy VII again (my absolute favourite game ever omg) and I'm having brainrot for it <3


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

dash popping into frame, my tulpa...woo, i-im cool.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm embracing my inner frog right now.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## jiny

it’s jimin from bts holding a cat c:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Something I drew myself! It's Abby from Wii Sports because she's my favorite Mii. <3
The cat ears are a reference to Poofesure's Tomodachi Life series, where he gives Abby a pair of yellow cat ears.


----------



## allainah

My bff drew it for me : ) it's me irl


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Rainy season started early this year which should mean hydrangeas blooming soon!

I try to change up my avatar each month but decided to blend May and June together.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Another piece I made, it's Abby asking for a new hat.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

None other than Masato Hijirikawa from Utano Prince Sama!

They're doing a Sanrio collab on the game right now ;w; Still haven't gotten Masato's card yet T^T


----------



## King Dorado

Kings rule year round, not just at Christmas time


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

james.jpg
my favorite frame of my favorite useful engine


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi and Teru Teru went Fishing!


----------



## vinnie

Teru Mikami from Death Note.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's-a mr mayro :3


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is finding sea creatures while going swimming!!  "_I got sea star! Is a group called a constellation?_"


----------



## a_b

snow miku 2017ver in all her glory


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Gordon has seen sum sh-erbet


----------



## Nankurunaisa

Well, mine is "Adorozatorumary" the new "Sanrio character that was hatched out of an mysterious egg in Sanrio Labs!!!!" I love her look and flare alot!!!! Shes a very mature, happy, simple, royal yet cute kitten!!!! I'm really obsessed with her!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Just another Venti profile picture, except this one pops more because of the art style.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

james is such a comfort character for me


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's another doodle of Abby I made!


----------



## Mr_Persona

This character is from a doll line called Shadow High, sister line of Rainbow High which I love. This is the official art for it.  Not my favorite character but I do like her fashion and dark clothing


----------



## Yanrima~

my current avatar is just Bugs Bunny emitting the usual smug energy.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi has some tulips!


----------



## Midoriya

Chibi Venti with his lyre.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Amphibia ending has left a hole in my heart so I have to keep it full no matter what


----------



## tumut

Komajiro, brother of Komasan, from the Yo-Kai Watch series. 

The two are wandering Yo-Kai who travel around looking for sweets and they often steal offerings of food left in shrines


----------



## Wiimfiuser

tumut said:


> Komajiro, brother of Komasan, from the Yo-Kai Watch series.
> 
> The two are wandering Yo-Kai who travel around looking for sweets and they often steal offerings of food left in shrines


I LOVE YOKAI WATCH


----------



## xSuperMario64x

HE HAS RETURNED


----------



## BrokenSanity

xSuperMario64x said:


> HE HAS RETURNED


Literally the millisecond I saw your new avatar it made me think of that "so long gay bowser!" meme from SM64 lolll


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Something I drew for Pride Month, it's Abby holding the bisexual flag! ^^


----------



## King koopa

It's sky and swirls, with collectibles that match thier sexuality! Sky is holding the one and only Pansexual egg Hoppy made for her, and Swirls has a bisexual balloon!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Enby Enderman really likes sunflowers from Steve's garden


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist

His name is Ryo Hoshino and I love him and that scene from Balance Unlimited where he giggles is just. Forever ingrained in my little heart


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I changed it to Keroppe and Keroppi enjoying some fruit! June is national fruits and vegetables month so I thought I would choose something cute!  June actually has many "national month" stuff going on!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Agender dragon!
I might try and get a new avatar each day for pride month


Spoiler: Future reference/full size


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Avatar drawn by me~ during the summer Li'l Ears is extra lazy, and instead of working he would rather feel the warm sunshine on his fur


----------



## Chris

Modified my avatar slightly for pride month. Maybe at some point I'll be brave enough to upload the version that has my actual flags on it. I'm fully out and proud in real life, but TBT is harder for some reason. Probably because I've been here so many years whereas the people in my day-to-day life I have only known a year at most. So, until I feel braver, I'll stick with this.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Its a picture of Keroppi from one of Sanrio's yearly character rankings!!!


----------



## Sophie23

It’s my favourite villager Ellie watering flowers with her pink elephant watering can


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is having a picnic with Keroleen and Ganta!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi, Teru Teru, and Den Den are Writing a Letter!


----------



## Goshi

After kinda breaking away from Jojo's Bizzare Adventure when DiU ended, I got back into it fairly recently after they announced Part 6 and _finally_ ended up catching myself up on parts 7 and 8. Really enjoyed part 7 and Johnny became one of my favorite characters sooo it's pretty self explanatory, lol.

I can't really give context for the avatar itself due to spoilers unfortunately.


----------



## Oshii

it's a puyo puyo plushie but with among us drip shoes
i have no idea how to explain it further


----------



## Neprezi

A drawing of my Island rep since I didn't know what else to put haha


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is eating some Popcorn!!!


----------



## meggyweggy

regular cat


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi, Teru Teru, and Den Den are in a lil Tea Cup!


----------



## skarmoury

deco*27 and their never-ending bangers


----------



## Midoriya

Current avatar/pfp is Venti made by a GFX artist.



Spoiler: full size


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sometimes waluigi acts gangsta


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's a screenshot from my Tomodachi Life game, specifically my look-alike blushing. : P


----------



## RocketBoo

Mine is the Boy (7) E-Reader card. (Should probably change it if I'm completely honest.)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is with his father today!


----------



## oath2order

Same as it's been for the past few years. It's Porygon-Z and I love the Porygon line.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's a screenshot of Yoko (one of my favorite CPU Miis) in Wii Sports Resort, specifically in Swordplay Showdown (one of my favorite sports). I thought it would fit with my Wii Sports theme more than my last avatar (which was Tomodachi Life, lol).


----------



## BrokenSanity

I made this drawing
it's Moss(my OC) with his mutual romantic interest my new OC Shell at the sunset beach
(This is currently my favorite drawing I've ever done, really proud of this, my first attempt at drawing side profile of someone, practicing textures and doing the blending for the sunset was really difficult)


----------



## Merielle

It's official art of Yui Kusanagi from Kamigami no Asobi, because this series has been living in my head rent-free ever since I rewatched the anime recently, and I'm also still trying to manifest an official English translation for the games.  ooooo Broccoli you want to localize KamiAso for a western market so bad oooooo


----------



## Redchaos10

So basically, I took a photo of my Ds screen while playing Loz: Phantom hourglass. Because I liked how the skeleton looked. He [or she, dunno-] looked cool. Then I edited the photo. So yeah!


----------



## King koopa

Just kourage and his friends having fun at the beach ⛱


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BrokenSanity said:


> I made this drawing
> it's Moss(my OC) with his mutual romantic interest my new OC Shell at the sunset beach
> (This is currently my favorite drawing I've ever done, really proud of this, my first attempt at drawing side profile of someone, practicing textures and doing the blending for the sunset was really difficult)
> View attachment 446187


BRO THIS IS LIT OH MY GAWD I WANT TO DRAW THEMMMM SHSJEHSGWYSYDH


----------



## BrokenSanity

xSuperMario64x said:


> BRO THIS IS LIT OH MY GAWD I WANT TO DRAW THEMMMM SHSJEHSGWYSYDH


OMG YOU WANNA DRAW THEM?  OF COURSE BUG!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is doing some Yoga!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi and Kokero are hopping and playing together!


----------



## maefuwafuwa

tried to take a pic of fang and it didn’t turn out as expected, but still good


----------



## Tulaash

Mine is a Suicune that I had commissioned by someone I found on Deviantart about 2 years ago! I love it and use it everywhere I go c:


----------



## Dim

Mood. Nuff said


----------



## BoonyBoo

I like bunnies, and I like creepy plushies


----------



## Drawdler

Yoshida from Chainsaw Man. He’s just a cool guy and he looks pretty cute.
I always think of him as like… chill, and since I don’t associate him with really emotional stuff, he’s paradoxically become a character I’m attached to for that very reason. When I want a character who’s just cool and looks cute I pick him. Like a break from drama or things that spur me on. Himeno (signature) is someone I’m very emotionally attached to…



Goshi said:


> After kinda breaking away from Jojo's Bizzare Adventure when DiU ended, I got back into it fairly recently after they announced Part 6 and _finally_ ended up catching myself up on parts 7 and 8. Really enjoyed part 7 and Johnny became one of my favorite characters sooo it's pretty self explanatory, lol.
> 
> I can't really give context for the avatar itself due to spoilers unfortunately.


Hopefully quoting you isn’t annoying but part 7 is amazing imo. I think Johnny is the best Jojo and pretty relatable in some ways, I think there’s so much layered stuff with themes in that part and so on. Plus it’s just so cool. Funny enough part 4 would be my second fav. Kinda feel like I grew out of the other parts.


----------



## Seastar

Well, it's not Elfilin anymore. I think I will go back to switching my avatar between Callie and Marie.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is back to playing with Den Den and his Kite!


----------



## Midoriya

Venti is ready to hit the beach this summer!!   



Spoiler: full picture


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi made a chair out of watermelons!!


----------



## themysterybidder

My avatar is Buck dressed in his Super Mario costume, simply because Buck is Super and my favourite villager!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i love silver foxes  

also highkey felt bad that my aesthetic was so adorable and I've been feeling depressed, I was doing my boy Mr Mario injustice by posting sad stuff lol. not that silver foxes aren't adorable too but their darkness embodies a certain melancholy that I vibe with atm.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is having a good day, enough said


----------



## RemMomori

A picture of Pyoko Fushigi (another character from And Kensaku) I drew.


Spoiler: Full Image


----------



## Midoriya

I decided to go ahead and change it up for the Enchanted Forest TBT Fair coming up!  I really wanted something that pops color-wise and found the perfect fit.  The avatar/pfp is meant to be more on the enchanted side of things while the signature/banner is meant to be more on the forest side of things!    



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Sir Pistacchio

Mine is a picture of my skin in minecraft (one of my favourite games ever), just a pistachio-head man wearing tuxedo. Because I'm crazy for pistachios.


----------



## Sophie23

Pikachu relaxing in the sunny weather


----------



## LittleMissPanda

An avatar I drew myself in the spirit of summer picnics and gardens. It's one of my OCs, his name is Li'l Ears and he's a cabbit (part cat, part rabbit) and if there's one thing he doesn't like it's BUGS, and bugs in a salad is never a fun time..... He literally looked away for just a second and the next thing he knew he bit into something unpleasantly crunchy. His expression says it all, but Red Pikmin and Blue Junimo are extremely amused  careful you don't get eaten!


----------



## PowerPlus

How do even put on a profile it won’t let me


----------



## Croconaw

PowerPlus said:


> How do even put on a profile it won’t let me


You currently have a picture of Mario, so I’m assuming you know how to put a profile picture or change it. Are you asking how to edit your profile?

Click your small icon at the top of the screen and go to _Account Details._ After you scroll all the way down, you should see an _About Me_ section. In there, you can edit your profile.

My bad if that isn’t what you were asking, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> You currently have a picture of Mario, so I’m assuming you know how to put a profile picture or change it. Are you asking how to edit your profile?
> 
> Click your small icon at the top of the screen and go to _Account Details._ After you scroll all the way down, you should see an _About Me_ section. In there, you can edit your profile.
> 
> My bad if that isn’t what you were asking, lol.
> 
> View attachment 448848


if they're simply looking to change their avatar/profile pic, they could also click the small icon and then click "edit" on the pfp right there, no need to go into account settings.


----------



## oddbear

mine is a picture of my cat felicity when she was a baby!
she’s two years old now and she’s still so cute 
she’s actually a FEMALE flame point siamese, which is very rare!


----------



## xhyloh

it's me, drawn by me !


----------



## xSuperMario64x

thought I made a GIF of that clip where luigi is playing his switch and sets it down and it gets absolutely annihilated by a thwomp, and I wanted to use that as an avatar but I couldn't find it 

so for now I'm using some top tier fanart of Mr Toxic Boxic from SMG


----------



## Xolba

mine is Doge No Face


----------



## xara

my late kitten, alize.  i wanted to include the gif to show what the photo of her looks like without editing. she certainly doesn’t need edited since she was gorgeous all on her own, but i thought it was a nice touch. i also have the full version as my phone home screen wallpaper. <3 her first birthday was yesterday, and she’s been gone two weeks today, so i wanted to honour her in some way.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is LIVING his best island life!  BUT WAIT HE DOESNT REALIZE THAT THE CRAB STOLE HIS ICECREAM OMG NOOO KEROPPI HAHGAUIDGAH8G9AHG0A7GAH DGDAH AD


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

He has a plane and... ITS BABY KEROPPI OMG-


----------



## LadyDestani

A fairy on a brightly colored mushroom to go with the Enchanted Forest theme and my new mushroom backdrop!



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi, Pikki, and Koroppi are eating some snacks with Teru Teru's Friends!


----------



## Drawdler

Congratulations by MGMT

Their music is extremely important to me recently and this is a 10/10 album for me / fav of theirs

Not sure if I’ll stick with this over using a character as my pic  , but it’s still rad art


----------



## Psydye

It's just a pic my friend drew for me of 2 of my OC's making out.


----------



## Midoriya

Step into these Enchanted Ruins and you'll find a secret door... a door that leads to the most fabulous, fantastical forest of them all!  Watch as the Anemo Archon sits atop a tree branch, as the birds and squirrels and everything fluffy and furry surrounds him.  Now, where could that old dragon Dvalin be this time...?




Spoiler: full size










​


----------



## Emmsey

I returned after a break! Still had Jolly Redds themed icon and signature so decided to start afresh with Oshawott


----------



## Mairmalade

It's a cute little junimo from Stardew Valley (a blue one, to match one of our TBT Fair backdrops designed by @dizzy bone,) in the spirit of our upcoming TBT Fair.


----------



## xara

some art i made in honour of the upcoming—i can’t believe it starts tomorrow!—tbt fair!!  this is my first completed artwork since june and uh,, it definitely shows lol, but idk, i think it’s kinda cute! i’m so excited for tomorrow! 


Spoiler: larger version <3









edit: got sick of looking at my own art a lot sooner than i thought i would LOL, so now my avatar’s a cute lil mushroom ghost i found online.


----------



## Midoriya

*The previous fantastical forest has given way to darkness and most of all, MUSHROOMS!  And there inside all the darkness and shrooms you shall find one self-proclaimed "Anemo Archon."*


----------



## Shawna

My persona with the aroace flag and a rainbow infinity pin <3333 (But you can’t really see the pin under the currently online icon)


----------



## Merielle

It's Dragon Quest Rivals artwork of Serena from DQXI, with a little bit of editing/effects!  I wanted to get an enchanted forest aesthetic ready in time for the Fair and thought this fit the theme perfectly, plus Serena is best girl


----------



## Franny

(michael)
it's your birthday today

edit: i edited it for the fair but ill change it back after fair


----------



## LittleMissPanda

The beautiful butterfly herself, Princess Agitha of the Insect Kingdom  an NPC from LoZ Twilight Princess who deserves nothing but love.


----------



## AccfSally

I love the ending theme to My Dress-Up Darling; It's so cute, It always brings a smile on my face whenever I hear it.


----------



## Yanrima~

Going with Fairy King Oberon from Fate/Grand Order as my pfp, It's fitting to this TBT Fair theme.
https://fategrandorder.fandom.com/wiki/Oberon


----------



## Sophie23

Piplup wearing shades


----------



## allainah

It's my AC character holding a teddy bear b/c I love bears : ') Drawn by the amazing amemome


----------



## xara

mushroom ghostie avatar #2, except i actually drew this one haha. background is edited, but i think it’s pretty cute!!


----------



## RemMomori

Art of my favorite character Ando Kensaku made special for the TBT Fair! I made it to match the backdrop I bought!


----------



## skweegee

It's Buizel sleeping by a campfire, made by cutting a frame of Buizel sleeping from the official Manaphy movie and placing it on a screenshot I took from Breath of the Wild on Switch. I had to set him below and to the side of the campfire though because of the lighting in the scene in the movie. I made this avatar for the Bell Tree Fair so it will probably just end up being a temporary avatar.



Spoiler: Here's the full image I cropped my avatar from






The difference in styles is much more noticeable in this one versus the compressed avatar, but to be honest I kind of like that contrast.


----------



## Croconaw

skweegee said:


> -snip-


The shadow under Buizel is a nice touch. I don’t personally notice much of a difference in style. It might just be because you made the avatar, that you would notice even the slightest difference. I like the avatar, nonetheless.


----------



## Pop-tart

Kermitetta threatening to do violence


----------



## digimon

my current pfp and signature is gfx edit using a card from the idolm@ster: million live! in the original card are she's a fairy in a forest






 ㅤ


----------



## AlyssaAC

Redid my avatar to a beautiful fairy and my signature to a enchanted forest vibe. Wanted to better match the fair theme.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s Detective Pikachu


----------



## Shawna

YCH of my main OC couple <333


----------



## Nenya

Pretty obvious...Elmo dancing! Because I believe dancing is one of the highest expressions of joy. I hope you dance...


----------



## LittleMissPanda

If only we could keep backdrops and use them whenever we please, I'd stay like this forever...but for now I'll just remain lost in the woods so that I can continue to admire the Great Fairy, whose beauty is simply unparalleled.​


----------



## Midoriya

No words will do my current avatar and aesthetic justice.








Spoiler: full aesthetic


----------



## Tulaash

I've changed my avatar for the Fair, and it feels so weird not using my normal avatar! It's of a deer, from the Twilight Forest Minecraft mod, one of my personal favorites and must haves in any modpack I play (if it's not present, I go out of my way to add it to the modpack!)


----------



## King koopa

Made it to fit the event theme! (Though I don't think i have time to participate)
Kourage and hope are brewing a special spell using special ingredients to save some mythical creatures in need!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I am back to my normal Keroppi aesthetic with a new signature! This time its Keroppi, Pikki, and Koroppi playing together outside in a small play house! The signature is just as cute!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Drew it for the Fair this year, but to be more specific she's technically my ACNH character who I turned into an original character 



Spoiler: full image



pink is only one of her many hair colours lols


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is with some of his friends and family!!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi is back to chilling with a Toucan and some fruits!!


----------



## KittenNoir

Changed from the fair theme back to my black cat aesthetic to keep up with the username


----------



## Merielle

Switching back to Cardia from Code: Realize again! ^^ I actually used this same art for my pfp during Camp Bell Tree, although I edited the colors a bit this time.  With the bubbles and everything, I just thought it matched the art in my signature too well to _not_ use it again.


----------



## xara

harley quinn my beloved.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mister frog has something for you


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*An avatar I drew myself dedicated to Pinky and my obsession with Pink Star Fragments. We all need a little pink in our lives, but I have literally drowned in pink and do not want to be saved *


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

More fall fun with Keroppi and friends!!


----------



## Groovycat64

Mine is the pink imp enemy from Chrono Trigger. Does the raspberry (stick tongue out) animation during their attack phase, I believe. Just thought it was pretty funny/cute in a way XD.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

HALLOWEEN (MY FAVORITE HOLIDAY) IS COMING UP AND KEROPPI IS GETTING READY!!!!


----------



## kyle on saturn

natsume sakasaki from ensemble stars!! this series has taken me to hell and back already but i love it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's a drawing of Abby from Wii Sports I made to match my signature.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi and is friends/family are going Pumpkin Picking!!!


----------



## QueenCobra

Mine is Shadow Peach from Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door. I thought it would be perfect for spooky season lol.


----------



## Mairmalade

Back to a spooky Lucky by the talented @Snowifer for October. Loved how this turned out - I use it every year!


----------



## Merielle

I'm bringing back this impish official chibi of Cardia from Code: Realize for spooky season again this year~!


----------



## Midoriya

It's Deku/Izuku Midoriya from *My Hero Academia *and Naruto from *Naruto *and *Naruto Shippuden* doing a victory sign together!  I thought it was cute and the orange background matches the Halloween season, so it's perfect for me right now.  Especially since I watch a lot of shounen shows and I'm all caught up with MHA and have less than 50 episodes to watch of Naruto Shippuden.

I get the feeling that if Midoriya and Naruto knew each other they'd end up being good friends, lol.  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## xara

a screenshot from this scene from _stranger things_ that i edited to make look a bit more aesthetic!






this scene honestly made me smile so much when i first saw it, i knew i had to incorporate it somehow into my spooky season aesthetic this year.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi picked a Pumpkin from the Pumpkin Patch earlier! He carved it and put is Witch hat on for a super cute photo!


----------



## BabyPinkSnail

Mine is one of Shiori's portraits from the visual novel "Kanon". I edited it though to make her shawl purple, one of her dress straps black instead of red, gave her a witch hat and put her in front of a spooky background!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

boing boing boing


----------



## BrokenSanity

Got bored of my Gourgeist Halloween aesthetic so I have de-evolved into a Pumpkaboo (Gourgeist and Pumpkaboo are my favorite ghost type Pokemon)
This is actually my "warm up" aesthetic of sorts as I have picked out one to use as soon as the Halloween event runs around


----------



## Midoriya

Rolling out phase two of my Halloween avatars, it's a cute Halloween chibi of Deku from My Hero Academia!  



Spoiler: full size


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi has some acorns and leaves!


----------



## Ravenkitty22

A cute little Halloween cat, just in time for the new event!


----------



## Sophie23

Pikachu wearing a witch hat jumping out of Pikachu shaped pumpkin just in time for Halloween


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i still wanted a spongebob related avatar but I figured I would switch it up for halloween, so I found a gif of spongebob cosplaying as a haunted mattress


----------



## xara

cute purple witchy kitty to match the purple forest guardian spirits!  might change later, but for now it’s cute! my mom is obsessed with graphics, and she found this one on one of her png sites and sent it to me! it’s so cute. <3


----------



## Holla

Now that I am officially a forest spirit I wanted to look the part and found this amazing art of the forest spirit (aka. deer god and night-walker) from Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Beanz

*chonky* spyro for the meme


----------



## CrazyMario64

Apollo chilling on a hammock!


----------



## magicaldonkey

spoopy (maybe neon??) green skeleton from the web


----------



## Midoriya

Rolling out phase three of my Halloween avatars, it's Deku from MHA as a _Deku_ from the Legend of Zelda!  Kekekeke!!!



Spoiler: full size


----------



## jadetine

Please react to this post if you can tell what my pfp is:







Spoiler: Answer






It’s my AC rep as a witch!



I’m working on my pixel art and it’s unclear how well it’s working lol. I would appreciate any feedback or messages from folks who had no idea what I drew…


----------



## LadyDestani

I couldn't resist switching from my purple haunted house to a super cute vampire bat. I love the way it looks with the Wraith version of the Bloodlit Copse background!



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## Chris

I was playing _Stray_ this afternoon and instantly fell in love with Momo. During a specific scene I thought the colours matched the Wraith aesthetic well and would make a good avatar - and then made it happen. 



Spoiler: For future reference.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ I was wondering if that pfp was from Stray. I like it 

I'm using spongebob avatars/signatures rn bc I am and always will be obsessed w spongebob


----------



## Foreverfox

Mine is Ninetales and Vulpix channeling the wisp vibe! Same for my signature too


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

It's official artwork of Mama from the Cooking Mama series!


Spoiler: Original Image


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Chippi and Keroppi!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

one of the best still images in all of spongebob to celebrate my rainbow uprising


----------



## Franny

Kim Kitsuragi from disco Elysium, my current brain worm


----------



## Midoriya

New post-Halloween MHA avatar and signature that matches my collectibles.  The avatar is from the My Hero Academia manga, and the signature is just some neat art of Deku in his World Heroes Mission (third movie) costume.  



Spoiler: for future reference


----------



## rapt0r

I've recently been watching a LOT of My Hero Academia. My PFP is Ocacho Uraraka


----------



## Bluelady

I can’t find the blue palm trees avatar that I previously saved. So here’s a screenshot of Latte from the manwha, Miss Not So Sidekick. It’s one of my favorites manwhas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's Meowscarada, the final form of Sprigatito! that's the starter I'm gonna pick when I get Violet. I like the other two fully evolved starters as well but I really vibe w this one lol. this picture specifically isn't official art, it's someone's recreation of the spritework. I don't know who made the original drawing unfortunately.


Spoiler: full size



look he's so smug lol


----------



## Drawdler

literally a pic of me dreading christmas


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Some Amphibia fanart I found online. It’s just a placeholder till the day after thanksgiving when I can pull out my Christmas stuff

EDIT: 



Spoiler: For future reference


----------



## Dim

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's Meowscarada, the final form of Sprigatito! that's the starter I'm gonna pick when I get Violet. I like the other two fully evolved starters as well but I really vibe w this one lol. this picture specifically isn't official art, it's someone's recreation of the spritework. I don't know who made the original drawing unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: full size
> 
> 
> 
> look he's so smug lol


It’s honestly a really interesting design. I got the double pack, so Meowscarada will definitely be my starter for Scarlet!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Drawn by me! At some point, have you ever looked up at the sky and seen a flying Pikachu? We all know him from his debut back in the Pokémon Yellow intro (or from Let's Go Pikachu for all you 2010 kids lol) but this time he's holding a MOON BALL which means he's got a big secret! Also he's crossing the border! From Kanto to Johto! How could something with such terrible defensive stats STILL be so strong and cute? Remember, the original mascot of Pokemon was going to be Clefairy... or maybe even Poliwhirl


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi and Keroleen are learning some new things in the classroom just like me!


----------



## Fishstiklvr

Mines one of my OCs drawn in an artstyle similar to the Omori one ^^, I don't have a specific reason as to why I decided to use it as my pfp ;w;.


----------



## xara

one of my favourite shots from _the hunger games: catching fire_ (big comfort movie of mine).


----------



## Beanz

my dog wearing a turkey head band just for today.


----------



## S.J.

Beanz said:


> my dog wearing a turkey head band just for today.


But then he needs a Christmas headband.

He is too sweet.


----------



## Ravenkitty22

A cute Christmas cat for the holiday season!


----------



## Elodie

It's an accurate representation of my current Animal Crossing character!


----------



## Beanz

S.J. said:


> But then he needs a Christmas headband.
> 
> He is too sweet.


i don’t have any pics of him in anything christmas related so i’ll have to take one this year! (i have a picture of him snuggled up in a blanket tho and another pic of him in a new years tiara lmao)


----------



## Franny

wintery themed my melody~


----------



## cherrytheone

It's a photo of a moment when I was getting coffee from Brewster in City Folk. The exclamation my character made was hilarious! :0


----------



## Roxxy

I know it’s early for Christmas but I’m far too excited to use my new pfp. It was an amazing surprise from the very beautiful and talented @jadetine. I can never thank you enough Renn for your friendship, kindness and gorgeous art


----------



## xara

jingle patiently waits for it to be christmas. 
art by me!


----------



## Merielle

It's December 1st, so I switched over to this official Christmas-themed art of Arsène Lupin from the Code: Realize games!  The original background was more lavender, but I tried to tone it down a smidge to match the background of the holiday collectibles a bit better, eheheh.


----------



## kikotoot

Pfp and Sig are taken from Carly Rae Jepsen's The Loneliest Time music video!


----------



## Alienfish

Maria Farantouri, again. One of my favourite, if not my favourite, singer(s).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi Christmas! ❄❄❄


----------



## VernalLapin

It’s finizen! My favorite gen 9 pokémon (along with palafin). I’ve been wanting a dolphin pokémon so badly and it’s just as cute and has just as pretty colors as I hoped!


----------



## Gem of Paradise

Walking around my island at night finding Tangy dressed up in party clothes standing in the square singing. Maybe carols? But her fashion sense, the Christmas decorations, her singing and sometimes getting distracted by the stump in front of her and it being in the middle of the night, was too funny and cute. I had to get a pic.


----------



## Beanz

a festive fat spyro


----------



## lars708

Rosalina (Aurora) from Mario Kart Tour ft. Vancouver Velocity in the background. I just like how she looks, unfortunately she is an awful driver


----------



## xara

christmas kitty art that my mom found and sent me. the cat kinda reminds me of my cat, bonk, so i thought it was perfect.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Another screenshot from my Tomodachi Life game! It's my look-alike Mii blushing, but I changed the face to be more happy beforehand. I also gave my Mii a Santa dress and the holiday interior for the Chistmas season.


Spoiler: Avatar


----------



## Holla

Found a cute Christmas one of Hotaru Tomoe (aka Sailor Saturn) to get into the festive spirit. I’ve also officially started on a cosplay of Sailor Saturn for next year so that’s why I specifically  looked for a cute image of her.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A drawing I made last year of a fun-loving princess and her adorable snow bunny friends~ one of my first attempts at drawing in a completely new, complex style, but without using any layers. I really love how it turned out so it's become one of my favorites, my go-to winter avatar~
 Happy Holidays, everyone! ​


----------



## Bobbo

Mine is a pic of Frett, one of my favorite villagers! I love that his house consists of the sloppy furniture set.

Anyway, he is just sitting there, trying to make it through life while the world burns around him.

“This is fine. Everything is fine.”

Indeed!


----------



## NookSchnook

I just joined the site. I couldn't think of a good avatar to open, so I chose the hat I wear most frequently playing ACNH. (If it's raining, I'll wear either a rain hat or an explorer's helmet.)


----------



## LadyDestani

I ditched my pretty blue Christmas aesthetic and went back to my traditional Grinch just because it matched better with the gorgeous Holly backdrop.



Spoiler


----------



## AccfSally

My current avatar is one of my most favorite cartoon characters ever, Cadpig from 101 Dalmatians the Series.
It's from the Christmas episode where it's all just another 'A Christmas Carol' trope.


----------



## Venn

My current avatar is from one of my favorite Christmas movies, The Polar Express. It is scene of the First Christmas Gift. Such a wonderful movie.


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

My avatar is a bunch of Pokemon celebrating Christmas, with a Pikachu dressed as a Delibird and an Eevee in a Santa costume at or near the center.


----------



## skweegee

It's a Christmas-themed Buizel avatar I made for the holiday season, and for the current TBT event. It's nothing more than just a cutout I made of a frame of Buizel from the Pokemon anime, with a Santa hat clipart added, all thrown onto a generic winter background, but I kind of like how it turned out anyway.


----------



## magicaldonkey

festive koala!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I asked any anonymous person to take a pic of Sakura and slap a Santa hat on her, and @/garbagetosaka did just that! so yeah I'm kiiiinda in the holiday spirit only a week before Christmas, but better late than never!
the only thing that could make this avatar even better is if Sakura was using the slipper as a paddle instead lmaoooo



LadyDestani said:


> I ditched my pretty blue Christmas aesthetic and went back to my traditional Grinch just because it matched better with the gorgeous Holly backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471581


i live to see your grinch aesthetic every year


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I painted this poinsettia last month just to have it out for the Winter Event (and probably in future winter events too).
It was fun making it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I got into the Christmas spirit! I drew this for the holiday last year so I'm recycling it


----------



## Cheremtasy

Drew a new icon for the avi and sig event yesterday and even tho it's super simple I'm pretty happy with it! I recycled and retouched an old signature so I wanted the colours to match :>



Spoiler: avi and sig for reference


----------



## Beanz

my dog, mr. poopybottom (his nickname), wishing you very happy holidays.


----------



## Oblivia

Mine is a custom art piece I commissioned a couple months ago, and one of the other staff helped out by giving her (me) a fun and festive hat to celebrate the season.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Keroppi and Keroppe are skiing but Keroppe fell!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idk how long I'll have this one but I had to use it lmao, Wario do be lookin pretty uhhh  



Spoiler: explanation



so I've never played Warioware Gold, but in the game if you scan an Amiibo Wario will draw that character in a very crude and childish way. that is, except when you scan one of _his_ amiibos. then he suddenly becomes a master artist with a delicate and sensual touch


----------



## xara

not really a sailor moon fan, but found this gif online and it immediately spoke to my soul, so i couldn’t resist having it as my avatar! i love it, i’ve been waiting for the holidays to be over so that i could use it haha.


----------



## Merielle

Now that the holiday event is over, I've switched to this icon of dear sweet Hades Aidoneus from Kamigami no Asobi!  It's from the cover art for the official fanbook (which, funnily enough, I just got in the mail yesterday), but I swapped the background out for something a little starrier.


----------



## Midoriya

It's winter chibi Deku, complete with a bun in his arms.  Lol.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

It is me.  Turned sideways xD Because apparently rotating photos is a pain lol.


----------



## Sophie23

Hedwig off to deliver a Hogwarts Letter


----------



## ecstasy

expunged from vs dave and bambi (fnf mod) (hes a god and hes cool)


----------



## ecstasy

marcello from marcello's fun house (a joke baldi's basics mod that you can beat in 10 seconds, also the origins of bambi from vs dave and bambi)


----------



## Flicky

A quick, temporary one using a cutout screenshot of Avery from his time on my island. I miss this guy.


----------

